# J D Robb Series Info



## Betsy the Quilter

Pricing Info obsolete, see elsewhere in this thread for current prices.

FYI, Innocent in Death was $6.39 and is now $5.19.  If this triggers your price point, go for it!










Creation in Death and Holiday in Death are also $5.19


















Betsy


----------



## meljackson

Thank you! I just came across this series the other day. I'm still trying to figure out what order they go in and which one comes first.

Melissa


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

This is a great place for looking up series order
http://www.fantasticfiction.co.uk/

you put in the author name, and it will return you a list!

Betsy

Series
In Death
1. Naked in Death (1995)
2. Glory in Death (1995)
3. Immortal in Death (1996)
4. Rapture in Death (1996)
5. Ceremony In Death (1997)
6. Vengeance in Death (1997)
7. Holiday in Death (199
8. Conspiracy in Death (1999)
9. Loyalty in Death (1999)
10. Witness in Death (2000)
11. Judgment in Death (2000)
12. Betrayal in Death (2001)
13. Seduction in Death (2001)
14. Reunion In Death (2002)
15. Purity in Death (2002)
16. Portrait in Death (2003)
17. Imitation in Death (2003)
18. Divided in Death (2004)
19. Visions in Death (2004)
20. Survivor in Death (2005)
21. Origin in Death (2005)
22. Memory in Death (2006)
23. Born in Death (2006)
24. Innocent in Death (2007)
25. Creation in Death (2007)
26. Strangers in Death (200
27. Salvation In Death (200
28. Ritual in Death (200
29. Promises in Death (2009)
30. Kindred in Death (2009)


----------



## meljackson

Wow thank you so much!! I bookmarked that. I didn't realize there were so many in her series. I better start at the beginning 

Melissa


----------



## tc

There also novellas that take place between books:

Midnight in Death
Interlude in Death
Haunted in Death
Eternity in Death
Ritual in Death

You can find where they fit in and the books that they appear in on the J D Robb website.
http://www.noraroberts.com/jdrobb/jdbooks.htm


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I guess one of these days I'm going to have to read the novellas and the short stories...I don't like short stories much in general, I want to really get into a book, so I've never read any of the collections...

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

Here ya go. This includes all the novellas in the correct order. They're all available on the Kindle (They're also all available at Audible.com)  Not that I have first hand experience or anything.

Betsy, _Three in Death_ is the first three novellas put together in one book. No need to buy the other books for stories you won't read.

1.	Naked In Death - Introducing New York Police Lieutenant Eve Dallas &#8230; Breaking every rule, Lt. Eve Dallas gets involved with Roarke, a suspect in her latest murder case. But passion and seduction have rules all their own. 
2.	Glory In Death - In Lt. Eve Dallas's latest case, two murder victims have one connection: Roarke. 
3.	Immortal In Death - A top model is dead - and the suspect is none other than Lt. Eve Dallas's best friend. 
4.	Rapture In Death - An investigation of three apparent suicides draws Lt. Eve Dallas into the world of virtual reality - where the mind can become the weapon of its own destruction. 
5.	Ceremony In Death - In the most dangerous case of her career, every step Lt. Eve Dallas takes brings her closer to a confrontation with humanity's most seductive form of evil. 
6.	Vengeance In Death - A madman brutally murders two men - both with ties to an ugly secret shared by Lt. Eve Dallas's new husband, Roarke. 
7.	Holiday In Death - In the future when computer technology brings lovers together, dating can be a deadly game.
8.	"Midnight in Death" Silent Night Anthology -Lt. Eve Dallas must postpone her first Christmas with Roarke to hunt for an escaped serial killer. 
9.	Conspiracy In Death - The pursuit of a serial killer leaves Lt. Eve Dallas's job on the line. Now her hands are tied, between a struggle for justice - and a fight for her career. 
10.	Loyalty in Death - Lt. Eve Dallas faces her most ingenious foe - a "secret admirer" who taunts her with letters&#8230;and kills without mercy.
11.	Witness In Death - Lt. Eve Dallas is thrust into the spotlight when she becomes the key witness in the brutal murder of a famous actor.
12.	Judgment in Death - When a cop killer cuts loose in a club called Purgatory, Lt. Eve Dallas descends into an underground criminal hell. 
13.	Betrayal in Death - Lt. Eve Dallas is up against a hit man for the elite, whose next target may be her own husband, Roarke. 
14.	"Interlude in Death" Out of this World Anthology - At a police conference off-planet, Lt. Eve Dallas is forced to forsake duty to take down a rogue ex-cop - and save the man she loves&#8230; 
15.	Seduction in Death - Lt. Eve Dallas is searching for a Casanova killer with a deadly appetite for seduction. 
16.	Reunion in Death - A birthday party sets the scene for a frightening reunion with a killer from Lt. Eve Dallas's past. 
17.	Purity in Death - Lt. Eve Dallas must face the impossible: track down a new computer virus can spread from machine to man. 
18.	Portrait in Death - Lt. Eve Dallas faces a serial killer who offers his victims eternal youth by taking their life. 
19.	Imitation in Death - Lt. Eve Dallas becomes entangled in the deadly mind game of a vicious copycat killer. 
20.	Remember When - Writing together for the first time, number-one New York Times bestselling author Nora Roberts and her number-one New Times bestselling pseudonym J.D. Robb create a tale of con men and jewel thieves that blends present-day romance and futuristic suspense. 
21.	Divided in Death - Techno terrorists - a deadly new breed of hackers -- will kill to protect their secret and it's up to Lt. Eve Dallas to shut them down before the nightmare can spread to the whole country. 
22.	Visions in Death - Lt. Eve Dallas searches the darkest corners of Manhattan for an elusive killer with a passion for collecting souls. 
23.	Survivor in Death - Lt. Eve Dallas struggles to solve the murder of a seemingly ordinary family, and protect one small, terrified survivor. 
24.	Origin in Death - As scientists work to expand the limits of technology, Lt. Eve Dallas tracks the cunning, cold-blooded killer of a father and son. 
25.	Memory In Death - After a visit from her past, Lt. Eve Dallas walks a tightrope between her professional duties and her private demons. 
26.	"Haunted in Death" Bump in the Night Anthology - Lt. Eve Dallas's current case has links to a rock star's disappearance years before. 
27.	Born In Death - Lt. Eve Dallas has a grisly double homicide to solve when two young lovers are brutally killed on the same night. 
28.	Innocent in Death - Lt. Eve Dallas hunts for the killer of a seemingly ordinary history teacher and uncovers some extraordinary surprises. 
29.	"Eternity in Death" Dead of Night Anthology - (November 2007)
30.	Creation in Death - (November 2007)
31.	Strangers In Death - HC (Feb 200 
32.	Three In Death - MM Includes these three favorites: Interlude In Death, Midnight In Death, Haunted In Death (Feb 200
33.	Salvation In Death - HC (Nov 200
34.	Suite 606 (J.D. Robb & Friends anthology) - MM (Nov 2008


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks!  I'll get the Kindle version of the Novellas...I'm waiting to get the Kindle versions of the others because I have all the paperbacks...will get them eventually, gotta have my Eve Dallas fix with me at all times...

Betsy


----------



## CS

I love Eve Dallas.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Bumping this thread so I don't have to search quite so hard next time


----------



## intinst

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> Bumping this thread so I don't have to search quite so hard next time


See what looking for easter eggs did for you?


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

*sigh*  Yes, I admit it.  I found this while I was searching for eggs in an unconventional way.....


----------



## CS

Note: Two of those three books are no longer discounted because this thread is months old.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

I know CS....sad, isn't it?  I bumped the thread for the series order that also includes the novellas....this is good info!!!


----------



## CS

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> I know CS....sad, isn't it? I bumped the thread for the series order that also includes the novellas....this is good info!!!


Perhaps one of the mods should split this thread into two and give the series info its own thread? That would be better than people constantly bumping this stale, expired bargain.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

That would be nice!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Heather (LuvMy4Brats) posted this earlier. I'm adding the links, with prices current as of 6/08/09. (I will occasionally update this thread and post a link to it later in the thread.)

Heather wrote:


> Here ya go. This includes all the novellas in the correct order. They're all available on the Kindle (They're also all available at Audible.com)  Not that I have first hand experience or anything.
> 
> Betsy, _Three in Death
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _ is the first three novellas put together in one book. No need to buy the other books for stories you won't read.


1.	Naked In Death - Introducing New York Police Lieutenant Eve Dallas &#8230; Breaking every rule, Lt. Eve Dallas gets involved with Roarke, a suspect in her latest murder case. But passion and seduction have rules all their own. 
 $5.59
2.	Glory In Death - In Lt. Eve Dallas's latest case, two murder victims have one connection: Roarke. 
 $6.39
3.	Immortal In Death - A top model is dead - and the suspect is none other than Lt. Eve Dallas's best friend. 
 $6.00
4.	Rapture In Death - An investigation of three apparent suicides draws Lt. Eve Dallas into the world of virtual reality - where the mind can become the weapon of its own destruction. 
 $6.00
5.	Ceremony In Death - In the most dangerous case of her career, every step Lt. Eve Dallas takes brings her closer to a confrontation with humanity's most seductive form of evil. 
 
$6.39
6.	Vengeance In Death - A madman brutally murders two men - both with ties to an ugly secret shared by Lt. Eve Dallas's new husband, Roarke. 
 $6.39
7.	Holiday In Death - In the future when computer technology brings lovers together, dating can be a deadly game.
$6.39
8.	"Midnight in Death" Silent Night Anthology -Lt. Eve Dallas must postpone her first Christmas with Roarke to hunt for an escaped serial killer. (Included in Three in Death, #32 below)
 $2.39
9.	Conspiracy In Death - The pursuit of a serial killer leaves Lt. Eve Dallas's job on the line. Now her hands are tied, between a struggle for justice - and a fight for her career. 
 $6.39
10.	Loyalty in Death - Lt. Eve Dallas faces her most ingenious foe - a "secret admirer" who taunts her with letters&#8230;and kills without mercy.
 $6.39
11.	Witness In Death - Lt. Eve Dallas is thrust into the spotlight when she becomes the key witness in the brutal murder of a famous actor.
 $6.39
12.	Judgment in Death - When a cop killer cuts loose in a club called Purgatory, Lt. Eve Dallas descends into an underground criminal hell. 
 $6.39
13.	Betrayal in Death - Lt. Eve Dallas is up against a hit man for the elite, whose next target may be her own husband, Roarke. 
 $6.39
14.	"Interlude in Death" Out of this World Anthology - At a police conference off-planet, Lt. Eve Dallas is forced to forsake duty to take down a rogue ex-cop - and save the man she loves&#8230; (Included in Three in Death, #32 below)
 $2.39
15.	Seduction in Death - Lt. Eve Dallas is searching for a Casanova killer with a deadly appetite for seduction. 
 $6.39
16.	Reunion in Death - A birthday party sets the scene for a frightening reunion with a killer from Lt. Eve Dallas's past. 
 $6.39
17.	Purity in Death - Lt. Eve Dallas must face the impossible: track down a new computer virus can spread from machine to man. 
 $6.39
18.	Portrait in Death - Lt. Eve Dallas faces a serial killer who offers his victims eternal youth by taking their life. 
 $6.39
19.	Imitation in Death - Lt. Eve Dallas becomes entangled in the deadly mind game of a vicious copycat killer. 
 $6.39
20.	Remember When - Writing together for the first time, number-one New York Times bestselling author Nora Roberts and her number-one New Times bestselling pseudonym J.D. Robb create a tale of con men and jewel thieves that blends present-day romance and futuristic suspense. 
 $6.39
21.	Divided in Death - Techno terrorists - a deadly new breed of hackers -- will kill to protect their secret and it's up to Lt. Eve Dallas to shut them down before the nightmare can spread to the whole country. 
 $6.39
22.	Visions in Death - Lt. Eve Dallas searches the darkest corners of Manhattan for an elusive killer with a passion for collecting souls. 
 $6.39
23.	Survivor in Death - Lt. Eve Dallas struggles to solve the murder of a seemingly ordinary family, and protect one small, terrified survivor. 
 $6.39
24.	Origin in Death - As scientists work to expand the limits of technology, Lt. Eve Dallas tracks the cunning, cold-blooded killer of a father and son. 
 $6.39
25.	Memory In Death - After a visit from her past, Lt. Eve Dallas walks a tightrope between her professional duties and her private demons. 
$7.19
26.	"Haunted in Death" Bump in the Night Anthology - Lt. Eve Dallas's current case has links to a rock star's disappearance years before. (Included in Three in Death, #32 below)
 $6.39
27.	Born In Death - Lt. Eve Dallas has a grisly double homicide to solve when two young lovers are brutally killed on the same night. 
 $6.39
28.	Innocent in Death - Lt. Eve Dallas hunts for the killer of a seemingly ordinary history teacher and uncovers some extraordinary surprises. 
 $6.39
29.	"Eternity in Death" Dead of Night Anthology - (November 2007)
 $6.39
30.	Creation in Death - (November 2007)
 $5.19 now $6.39 
31.	Strangers In Death - HC (Feb 200 








$6.39
32.	Three In Death - MM Includes these three favorites: Interlude In Death, Midnight In Death, Haunted In Death (Feb 200








$6.39
33.	Salvation In Death - HC (Nov 200








$6.39 as of 6/8/09)
34.	Suite 606 (J.D. Robb & Friends anthology) - MM (Nov 200








$6.39
35. Promises in Death
NYPD Lieutenant Eve Dallas always does her best to solve every one of her cases, but her latest assignment just might be her most difficult yet. Not only was the victim, Amarylis Coltraine, a cop who was killed with her own weapon, but the case also takes on an added personal dimension since Amarylis was Chief Medical Examiner Morris' lover, and Morris is one of Eve's best friends.
 $9.99 *$14.82!!!!*
36. Kindred in Death to come out November 2009

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I didn't think there was a need to split it--I changed the subject and added current price info.  Think this will work for people?

Betsy


----------



## Steph H

35. Promises in Death (this one came out February 2009, since Luv's original post)

 $9.99


----------



## EllenR

Betsy, thanks for taking the time to put in the links and current prices. I have the first 10 now having gotten hooked when I started reading out of order!

EllenR


----------



## Jaasy

I own and have read every single one, just finished Promises in Death...

I love Roake, isn't it about time Eve got pregnant!!  She'd really flip out then!  lmao...


----------



## Jaasy

Oh, another book series that's good is Patricia Cornwell's Scarpetta series...


----------



## CS

Jaasy said:


> I own and have read every single one, just finished Promises in Death...
> 
> I love Roake, isn't it about time Eve got pregnant!! She'd really flip out then! lmao...


I haven't read the latest yet (Kindle formatting issues), and I thought you had just dropped a major spoiler. Then I re-read your sentence and breathed a sigh of relief. LMAO.


----------



## Steph H

Ya know...while the comedy aspect of Eve getting pregnant is certainly way up there, I gotta say there's a whole jump-the-shark aspect of it too. I reallllly can't see Eve and Roarke being parents. I don't mind her mellowing out a little with regard to him and having a few carefully chosen (sort of chosen ) friends and all that, but I just can't quite wrap my head around her going so far as to becoming a mother.


----------



## pomlover2586

Which book would you recommend for a first timer to this author? I'm interested but there are so many!


----------



## Steph H

IMO, it's always better to start with the first one. While the underlying mysteries aren't necessarily dependent on it, character development definitely is. The series order is in one (a couple) of the earlier posts in this thread, and I believe there's also a bundle available with the first 3 books in the series (listed in that post too perhaps).

Here's a link to the first one, Naked in Death. And I think I was incorrect about the "first 3 books in the series" bundle, it's some later novellas that are bundled. So "never mind" on that one.


----------



## Jaasy

ITA, you won't regret starting from the very first one!  I have spent many nights up finishing a book because I couldn't stand not knowing what happened...


----------



## pomlover2586

Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

I am on book #2, Pom!  I am liking the series.  When I was frantically searching for eggs (in a most unconventional way) I found the post that Luv did on the entire series plus novellas, in order!  This is good info so I "bumped" the thread for easy findings as I read through the series.  

One time, I used Wikipedia to get a series order (Scarpetta series) and happened upon a MAJOR spoiler that I was about to read about.  Ever since then, I stay away from sites like that to get a series order....  (By the way, after the Scarpetta #5-ish, the series went WAY downhill, so much so that I could not even get through the latest "Scarpetta")


----------



## jpmorgan49

I have read all the JD Robb "In Death" series and you definitely have to start on the first book and read them in order.  Each book is an independent story but the characters grow and change throughout the entire series of books.  They are all good reads.
jp


----------



## luvmy4brats

pomlover2586 said:


> Which book would you recommend for a first timer to this author? I'm interested but there are so many!


This is one you really need to read in order. Start with the first one "Naked in Death" and go from there. You'll most likely still enjoy it if you jump in anywhere, but you'd miss out on so much of the character development. If I remember correctly, the Novellas don't have too much in them that are crucial to the series, and don't really need to be read in order. I know people who <gasp> haven't read those and still love the series.

I can't take credit for the list, I pulled it off JD Robb's website. I'm horribly OCD when it comes to reading books in order, and found the list and converted it to keep on my Kindle.

I have the entire series both in Audio (from Audible) and on my Kindle. (If anybody is curious Origin in Death is my favorite)


----------



## rho

Betsy the Quilter said:


> This is a great place for looking up series order
> http://www.fantasticfiction.co.uk/
> 
> you put in the author name, and it will return you a list!
> 
> Betsy


Betsy I cannot thank you enough for that link -- it is wonderful - I looked up a bunch of authors I like


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

LOL, rho!

I was just getting ready to say that in the Book Lovers Links (sticky topic in the Book Corner) there are websites you can look up series order WITHOUT spoilers, that's one of them!

Also, as many have said, the JD Robb In Death books really need to be read in order due to the character development. The characters in this series really do grow and change significantly, and to understand where they are now, you need to know where they came from!

(And I'm one that hasn't read the novellas, gasp! I don't really like short stories.  They're like having one bite of pie.  But now I have something to look forward to.)

Betsy


----------



## Kindgirl

Wow, I love Nora Roberts, and haven't tried ANY of those... 

That's alotta downloads though.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

One at a time Kindgirl...one at a time....


----------



## Kathy

Jaasy said:


> I own and have read every single one, just finished Promises in Death...
> 
> I love Roake, isn't it about time Eve got pregnant!! She'd really flip out then! lmao...


I think it's time too. I love all of the books and have read the series several times.


----------



## BookishMom

pomlover2586 said:


> Which book would you recommend for a first timer to this author? I'm interested but there are so many!


Like the others said, start with Naked and work your way in order from there. You'll enjoy all the books much better that way.

This series has been a whole new experience for me. I usually don't read series like this because they tend to become formulaic and boring. But these are different because of the character development. I've never thought of characters as friends before, but the characters in these books have become my "friends". I care about them. I haven't read every book in the series yet; I usually read two or three, then read other authors, then come back when I start missing my friends again.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Kindle version not available yet, but the newest book is available for preorder from Amazon in hardback:

Kindred in Death

Betsy


----------



## stitch

I cannot say enough about this series.  I haven't gotten tired of it yet and I have re-read it several times (always seem to find something that I missed the first time around  )  JD Robb really does a good job of coming up with new mysteries and having the characters grow.  It also helps that she tends to write pretty fast so that there isn't to long of a wait in between books.  


I would like others have said start with Naked and work your way forward.  You really get to see the character development that way.


----------



## Jaasy

Can't wait to catch Kindred in November...

But I have started rereading from book one, already picked up a detail I'd missed!


----------



## AppleHeart

I started reading NAKED in 1995 when it first came out and just finished PROMISES last month. Can't wait for KINDRED to come out in November.

If I get lucky again at the TTP signing in July and my name is pulled first for a door prize, guess what I'm gonna pick? The ARC of KINDRED! I won the ARC of LOYALTY years ago and it is one of my cherished, signed, books in my complete Nora Roberts book(s) collection along with the signed, cardboard cut-out of Nora in her leather jacket that the _In Death _ books were using for the back cover before the publishers switched to the new one gracing the back cover of all her new _In Death _ PBs.<--Nora's husband, Bruce, gave it to me when I asked him if I could have it since they had the newer one for the bookstore.

Possible spoiler alert for those who have yet to read the In Death books
*
*
*
*


Spoiler



I always tell Nora that I LOVE Roarke when he is b_aaaaa_d! And my favorite book in this series is VENGEANCE, because you get to learn more about Roarke and Summerset and how their relationship started and what shaped Roarke into the man he is now (in the near future - 2037 +, give or take a few years) in Ireland. From his first appearance in NAKED, I kinda 'fell-in-lust' (hehehe..) with him and was hoping I'd meet someone as close to my idea of Roarke as an ideal, if you know what I mean. Heh!

And how can I not swoon over a man as sentimental as Roarke? Keeping the button that fell off Eve's coat and carrying it in his pocket, constantly touching it and feeling foolish while doing so. What about the fresh petunias, or the 'real' coffee that he supplies his Eve at the office and at home? The unconditional love, the caring, everything he does and/or give his brave and foolish lieutenant? Both of them are emotionally flawed, yet both are stronger persons because of their past experiences. He protects her, she protects him. Strangely enough, somehow, I can feel/see/read the love they have for each other. It really comes out of the pages for me... Sigh, be still my heart!


ebc


----------



## Jaasy

AppleHeart said:


> I started reading NAKED in 1995 when it first came out and just finished PROMISES last month. Can't wait for KINDRED to come out in November.
> 
> If I get lucky again at the TTP signing in July and my name is pulled first for a door prize, guess what I'm gonna pick? The ARC of KINDRED! I won the ARC of LOYALTY years ago and it is one of my cherished, signed, books in my complete Nora Roberts book(s) collection along with the signed, cardboard cut-out of Nora in her leather jacket that the _In Death _ books were using for the back cover before the publishers switched to the new one gracing the back cover of all her new _In Death _ PBs.<--Nora's husband, Bruce, gave it to me when I asked him if I could have it since they had the newer one for the bookstore.
> 
> Possible spoiler alert for those who have yet to read the In Death books
> *
> *
> *
> *
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I always tell Nora that I LOVE Roarke when he is b_aaaaa_d! And my favorite book in this series is VENGEANCE, because you get to learn more about Roarke and Summerset and how their relationship started and what shaped Roarke into the man he is now (in the near future - 2037 +, give or take a few years) in Ireland. From his first appearance in NAKED, I kinda 'fell-in-lust' (hehehe..) with him and was hoping I'd meet someone as close to my idea of Roarke as an ideal, if you know what I mean. Heh!
> 
> And how can I not swoon over a man as sentimental as Roarke? Keeping the button that fell off Eve's coat and carrying it in his pocket, constantly touching it and feeling foolish while doing so. What about the fresh petunias, or the 'real' coffee that he supplies his Eve at the office and at home? The unconditional love, the caring, everything he does and/or give his brave and foolish lieutenant? Both of them are emotionally flawed, yet both are stronger persons because of their past experiences. He protects her, she protects him. Strangely enough, somehow, I can feel/see/read the love they have for each other. It really comes out of the pages for me... Sigh, be still my heart!
> 
> 
> 
> ebc


I love your post, and totally agree with you!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Appleheart, welcome to Kindleboards!  Glad to have your first two posts here in the Book Corner!

When you get a chance, be sure to head over to Introductions and Welcomes and tell us a little about yourself and your Kindle Experience!

Glad to have another mega J D Robb fan!  What's an ARC?  Author's  Copy?  and what's TTP?  So cool that you have the cutout!

Betsy

(BTW, you can put text in spoiler block, as I edited your post.  Just highlight the text you want to hide, and click on the little button that has SP on it, fourth from the right, top line.  Or click it first and type between the SPOILER tags.  Then, the text will be blacked out until someone hovers their mouse over the black strip.)


----------



## AppleHeart

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Appleheart, welcome to Kindleboards! Glad to have your first two posts here in the Book Corner!
> 
> When you get a chance, be sure to head over to Introductions and Welcomes and tell us a little about yourself and your Kindle Experience!
> 
> Glad to have another mega J D Robb fan! What's an ARC? Author's  Copy? and what's TTP? So cool that you have the cutout!
> 
> Betsy
> 
> (BTW, you can put text in spoiler block, as I edited your post. Just highlight the text you want to hide, and click on the little button that has SP on it, fourth from the right, top line. Or click it first and type between the SPOILER tags. Then, the text will be blacked out until someone hovers their mouse over the black strip.)


Hi Betsy and Jaasy~

I have recently discovered this board and have bought a lot of the recommended books (which were very good!) for my Kindle. I have yet to learn the proper way of quoting etc.. so please bear with me and correct any board protocol I may be violating...

ARC = advance reader copy
TTP = Turn The Page Bookstore and Cafe which is located in Boonsboro, MD and owned by Nora's husband Bruce
July signing = TTP's anniversary book signing every year that a lot of BBNs (Board Broads Noraholics, what we used to call ourselves and I still think I am, a BBN forever!) attend so we could just hang out and discuss the latest NR/JDR books and/or exchange happenings and watch Nora throw out the first pitch for the local BB training camp (I think it is where the Red Sox get their future players or something like that. Not sure though.) The signing is on Saturday and the 'Luncheon with Nora is on Sunday, but we get started on Thursday or Friday, so you see, it is like a mini-vacation for us Noraholics. At the luncheon, the raffle baskets that we build or sponsor, where all proceeds will go to her favorite charities, are raffled off. (I always build a Mystery, Mayhem and Murder basket which has signed books if I can get them signed -- bought by me or donated by authors that I keep in contact with so I can beg, wheedle or buy books from for my yearly raffle basket -- and VHS/DVDs or audio CDs of mysteries - past and present.) Then we say our goodbyes until the next year. Husbands, wives, significant others can attend with us but they're on their own when we are at the book signing (some will be at the signing so they can stay in line for us while we talk our heads off, pose for pictures -- ah, very useful to have someone who can take the pix so we can all be in the shoot --, or when we go to the ice cream parlor down the block for sweet treats or to Crawford's next door for their famous french fries, etc..) or at the luncheon. But have no fear, there are many things they can do and nearby historic places to see/visit. 

Re hiding the spoiler, thanks. I'll practice how to do that and the other cool features this board have available.

Guess I'll mosey on down to Intro/welcome so I can meet the others.

Thanks again.

ebc


----------



## CegAbq

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks! I'll get the Kindle version of the Novellas...I'm waiting to get the Kindle versions of the others because I have all the paperbacks...will get them eventually, gotta have my Eve Dallas fix with me at all times...
> 
> Betsy


Betsy - aren't you also an Outlander groupie? Seems like we have common reading interests. So what about MZB's Mists of Avalon - do you like this one?

(Oops - sorry ,this is off-topic)


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

I just started "Vengence in Death" and I must say that it looks to be the best one yet.....

I needed to win the Egg hunt gift certificate.  The "in Death" series are breaking my budget BAD!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

AppleHeart said:


> Hi Betsy and Jaasy~
> 
> I have recently discovered this board and have bought a lot of the recommended books (which were very good!) for my Kindle. I have yet to learn the proper way of quoting etc.. so please bear with me and correct any board protocol I may be violating...
> 
> ARC = advance reader copy
> TTP = Turn The Page Bookstore and Cafe which is located in Boonsboro, MD and owned by Nora's husband Bruce
> July signing = TTP's anniversary book signing every year that a lot of BBNs (Board Broads Noraholics, what we used to call ourselves and I still think I am, a BBN forever!) attend so we could just hang out and discuss the latest NR/JDR books and/or exchange happenings and watch Nora throw out the first pitch for the local BB training camp (I think it is where the Red Sox get their future players or something like that. Not sure though.) The signing is on Saturday and the 'Luncheon with Nora is on Sunday, but we get started on Thursday or Friday, so you see, it is like a mini-vacation for us Noraholics. At the luncheon, the raffle baskets that we build or sponsor, where all proceeds will go to her favorite charities, are raffled off. (I always build a Mystery, Mayhem and Murder basket which has signed books if I can get them signed -- bought by me or donated by authors that I keep in contact with so I can beg, wheedle or buy books from for my yearly raffle basket -- and VHS/DVDs or audio CDs of mysteries - past and present.) Then we say our goodbyes until the next year. Husbands, wives, significant others can attend with us but they're on their own when we are at the book signing (some will be at the signing so they can stay in line for us while we talk our heads off, pose for pictures -- ah, very useful to have someone who can take the pix so we can all be in the shoot --, or when we go to the ice cream parlor down the block for sweet treats or to Crawford's next door for their famous french fries, etc..) or at the luncheon. But have no fear, there are many things they can do and nearby historic places to see/visit.
> 
> Re hiding the spoiler, thanks. I'll practice how to do that and the other cool features this board have available.
> 
> Guess I'll mosey on down to Intro/welcome so I can meet the others.
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> ebc


Boonsboro? BOONSBORO? My college roommate lives in Boonsboro, or did, I guess she's in Hagerstown now. Nora's husband owns a cafe there? Where's my husband, get the car, field trip!!!

Betsy


----------



## Jaasy

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> I just started "Vengence in Death" and I must say that it looks to be the best one yet.....
> 
> I needed to win the Egg hunt gift certificate. The "in Death" series are breaking my budget BAD!!!


Where are you buying from, Kay, they are 7.99 (unless you get creative) on mobipocket.com...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

CegAbq said:


> Betsy - aren't you also an Outlander groupie? Seems like we have common reading interests. So what about MZB's Mists of Avalon - do you like this one?
> 
> (Oops - sorry ,this is off-topic)


Yes, loved that one too. Love strong women characters. Eve Dallas certainly qualifies. To bring this back to a discussion of the JD Robb series, why do others like this series? In addition to Eve, I love the techie stuff. And, of course, Roarke!

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Boonsboro? BOONSBORO? My college roommate lives in Boonsboro, or did, I guess she's in Hagerstown now. Nora's husband owns a cafe there? Where's my husband, get the car, field trip!!!
> 
> Betsy


I believe they also have a B&B that recently opened up as well.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I think it's the relationship that all the main characters have that keep me coming back again and again. I love to see Eve and Sommerset go at it. I also like that we often see the secondary characters come back from time to time. 

And of course I'm in love with Roarke.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jaasy said:


> Where are you buying from, Kay, they are 7.99 (unless you get creative) on mobipocket.com...


Unfortunately, the Mobipocket books do not work on the Kindle, AND while I think one or two books may be less expensive at Mobi, most are at least $1 more; the whole series, give or take a book, will cost $80 more if you buy it through Mobi.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

luvmy4brats said:


> I think it's the relationship that all the main characters have that keep me coming back again and again. I love to see Eve and Sommerset go at it. I also like that we often see the secondary characters come back from time to time.
> 
> And of course I'm in love with Roarke.


It really is a well crafted series. Yes, Eve and Sommerset are very cool. And I like that there's depth to characters other than just the central ones. We learn more about each of the supporting cast as the series goes on.

Betsy


----------



## Jaasy

The stories of how both Eve and Roarke have managed to overcome their childhood horrors brings me back time after time.  I love that they have found each other, and even though Roarke is filthy rich, he still believes in helping those who wants to be helped and manages to use what he has to benefit others!  Half the time, Eve doesn't even know what he's done for the people they've encountered!  I love how both Eve and Roarke kick azz when it's required too! lmao...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jaasy,

those are great points! and part of the great character development in this series.

For those who don't want to dig through the whole thread, here's a link to the message with all the books, in series order, with current prices as of today (4/16/09). I'll update and repost the link every few weeks here in this thread, so it'll never be too far from one end of the thread or another!

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,1854.msg133186.html#msg133186

Betsy


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Hi All

I really, REALLY am enjoying Vengeance in Death! I was almost upset when a coworker asked me to lunch today because all I really wanted to do was read! 

To answer the earlier posed question: I am buying the series one at a time through Amazon. Most are $6.79 (I think) Not too bad. Since getting Sookie, I hardly go to stores and shop anymore. I just stay home and read! I need to have more lunches with coworkers to slow me down!

In reference to what I love about the characters: even though I am a "newbie", I love the relationship between Eve and Roarke. I mean, the chemistry is awesome and I can't wait to learn more about them as their relationship grows and grows. My Patrica Cornwell past has me sweating every once in a while thinking that Roarke will die an unfortunate death


Spoiler



(then come back to life 3 books later)


 but thanks to most of you, I know that he remains live and kickin'! (and if he doesn't DON'T TELL ME!!! I won't be able to take it!)

Thanks for this thread. I love that there are people out there that get into series as much as I do!


----------



## AppleHeart

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Boonsboro? BOONSBORO? My college roommate lives in Boonsboro, or did, I guess she's in Hagerstown now. Nora's husband owns a cafe there? Where's my husband, get the car, field trip!!!
> 
> Betsy


Yes, she has a signing there today (4/17) and I couldn't make it because I had a job interview... Sigh, or I'd be there right now!!!

We always stay at the Hampton's in Hagerstown. Others prefer the Sheraton, but there are other hotels/inn to stay or if you live near-by, you can drive to and fro, can't you? I live in NJ and we drive and stay overnight.

Next signing is in July, and if you are there, I may get to meet you. Please say you'll be there? It's the 14th TTP anniversary signing - July 11th. You will get to meet a lot of crazy Noraholics. Heck, if you tell me your tee shirt size, I'll even order you a shirt whether you go or not. It's fun, especially if you stay the weekend. Nora/JD is very nice and I've been to all except for the 1st one and have made many friends that we now say that we go to the signings no longer to see Nora/JD but to see our friends! 

Take care, live happy, love wisely. Ciao~

Edith

VENGEANCE is (will always be) my favorite _In Death _ book!
_*NO*_ baby for Eve and Roarke or the series ends. At least that is what Nora/JD have said all along when asked...and she gets asked this all the time at every conference or signing she goes to.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

July 14th!!! It's on my calendar now!!!

Betsy


----------



## AppleHeart

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, loved that one too. Love strong women characters. Eve Dallas certainly qualifies. To bring this back to a discussion of the JD Robb series, why do others like this series? In addition to Eve, I love the techie stuff. And, of course, Roarke!
> 
> Betsy


For me, I love the In Death books because it is very well written, we get to see how the characters grow and develop until they are forever lodged in a small part of my heart. I like that Eve, although flawed emotionally and maybe even psychologically, is able to raise above


Spoiler



the horrible abuse she was subjected to as a child (from someone who should be protector/loving parent)


 and be the person that she is, as does Roarke. I also love the secondary characters around Eve and Roarke who have become extended family members (heck, I think of them as members of my family now too). I love how Summerset and Eve clash outwardly but underneath, they do care for each other. My heart skip a beat everytime Roarke touches the button (major swoon...) to feel close to Eve. What can I say? I just love the series!!!

ebc

VENGEANCE is (will always be) my favorite _In Death _ Book!


----------



## AppleHeart

Betsy the Quilter said:


> July 14th!!! It's on my calendar now!!!
> 
> Betsy


NOOOOO! July 11th.

What's your tee shirt size Will tell you the color(s) choices as soon as I find out from Nancy.

Edith, very excited...

VENGEANCE is (will always be) my favorite _In Death _ Book!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

AppleHeart. . . . .just wondering. . . .what's your favorite of the _In Death_ books? 

I read these up to the 10th or 11th. . . .I expect I'll get back to them at some point. . . .I get in moods. . . . 

Ann


----------



## AppleHeart

LOLOLOL!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

AppleHeart said:


> NOOOOO! July 11th.
> 
> What's your tee shirt size Will tell you the color(s) choices as soon as I find out from Nancy.
> 
> Edith, very excited...
> 
> VENGEANCE is (will always be) my favorite _In Death _ Book!


Ooops will change my calendar!

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

I've started a complete re-read of the series because of this thread. Actually, it's a re-listen since I have books I'm currently reading on my K, but needed a book to listen to during my commute. For those that love the series, the audio books are excellent. Susan Erickson does a great job and is the same narrator throughout the entire series.

July 11th, Boonsboro. Hmm, I'm going to have to try to go. Maybe I can go for my birthday present. 

KindleKay, I'm very happy to hear you're enjoying the series.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Kindleboards meeting!!!  Maybe we can have lunch!

Betsy


----------



## Jaasy

I started a reread because of this thread and I'm about to start on book 5, Ceremony.  Rapture, which I just finished, is not one that I remembered very well...


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

luvmy4brats said:


> KindleKay, I am very happy to hear you're enjoying the series.


I AM, luv!!! This series is straight up "my alley"!!! I LOVE it!!!!! Thank you, thank you, THANK YOU!


----------



## Lynn

I'm going to have to start re-reading these again now also- I think between my mom and I we have most of them in DTB versions. I have a friend who lives in Md- have to see if she is close to Boosboro. Going up to see her would be a good excuse to go there in July!

Lynn L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Where is your friend?

Betsy


----------



## AppleHeart

Hey, I'm game if you guys are interested in meeting come July. Closer to the date, maybe I can post something, if it's allowed?

The lines (waiting in line) can be long.... We have Noraholics coming from all over the US, Canada, sometimes even from England and Australia! Then at the hotel where most of us are staying, we have 2 hospitality rooms - one room for the raffle baskets which will be raffled off at the Luncheon on Sunday and one room for the books that we bring to give away or to exchange, then on the last day, the remaining books not taken are donated to nursing homes, libraries, etc... You are welcome to get/pick up books even if you don't bring any books yourselves.

If the hotel will allow us to use the bar, we also have Karaoke for those who are so inclined. A group of ladies have perfected "Proud Mary" - every year they perform it and it is always fun to watch. I don't drink alcohol but I order ginger ale or seltzer water. This will either be on Friday night after the baseball game and may be repeated on Saturday night. Dunno if Nora/JD will be pitching the first pitch again this year, but 2 years ago, when it came out, we were given the Nora Roberts Bobble head figurine as we walked into the stadium for the ballgame and she signed it for us.

It's going to be FUN!!!! Yeah, so come join us in July. You'll know most of us by the tee shirts we wear, but you can come as you are and will be welcomed regardless. 

ebc


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

AppleHeart said:


> Hey, I'm game if you guys are interested in meeting come July. Closer to the date, maybe I can post something, if it's allowed? [...]
> 
> It's going to be FUN!!!! Yeah, so come join us in July. You'll know most of us by the tee shirts we wear, but you can come as you are and will be welcomed regardless.
> 
> ebc


I don't see why not, this is a thread for any and all things J D Robb! I certainly want to know more!

Betsy


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Onward I go.... Up to book #10:


I am LOVING this series!

It is so unusual (and nice and refreshing!) to have a MARRIED couple in books that have such *ahem* "lively" personal lives  Ah...Roarke....


----------



## Jaasy

OMGoodness, you're a fast reader!


----------



## intinst

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> Onward I go.... Up to book #10:
> 
> 
> I am LOVING this series!
> 
> It is so unusual (and nice and refreshing!) to have a MARRIED couple in books that have such *ahem* "lively" personal lives  Ah...Roarke....





Jaasy said:


> OMGoodness, you're a fast reader!


She is just so interested in their "lively" personal lives she can't slow down.


----------



## AppleHeart

intinst said:


> She is just so interested in their "lively" personal lives she can't slow down.


Ummm, the monkey sex (gasp!) or something else?? Hehehe.

I still haven't found out the identity of the candy thief but I have an idea (several!) who it could be.

Do you all know or think you know who the culprit is?

Edith


----------



## Angela

I have never read any of the "in death" series, but am looking forward to it. I even have a plan in motion so that I don't have to buy the books for myself!! My DD has decided to begin reading the series and since we are sharing accounts/books for the Kindle, I am patiently waiting for her to get completely hooked so she will buy them all!!


----------



## Steph H

Angela, that's too funny!


----------



## intinst

Angela, it should work out for you. I can not imagine anyone reading the first few boooks of the In Death series and not becoming hooked!


----------



## EllenR

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> Onward I go.... Up to book #10:
> 
> 
> I am LOVING this series!
> 
> It is so unusual (and nice and refreshing!) to have a MARRIED couple in books that have such *ahem* "lively" personal lives  Ah...Roarke....


I think that's one of the things I love most about this series, the fact that Eve and Roarke are married and still have a wild, hot time! LOL I just started Holiday in Death this morning after trying to figure out what book to start next. I finished Vengence in Death last night. I guess I'll just read them till I have to buy a new one then read one of my other books awaiting my time. LOL

Edited to add thoughts that formed fully after I woke up completely:

I love the emotional intimacy between Roarke and Eve Dallas. I also love that Eve is a female lead character who is competent, strong, fierce, and deeply loves her husband. This series has it all for me: Action, intrigue, passion, and romance.

And Roarke is HOT! LOL

EllenR


----------



## Angela

Steph H said:


> Angela, that's too funny!


I figure she can afford it!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

If you're new to this thread, you can find links to all the books with current prices here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,1854.msg133186.html#msg133186

Betsy


----------



## RangerXenos

Thanks, after reading so many raves for this series here I'm going to take the plunge and download the first book.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Mercy me, I am on #16 "Portrait In Death" and I am in tears


Spoiler



over Roarkes info on his mother.......


 I don't kno what is going on but I seriously doubt that I will be doing anything else today....


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

I think I am almost current. I have gotten the last few from the library so I think the last one I read was Innocent in Death (#29) I put the sample of Creation in Death on my Kindle to see if it rings a bell. If not, then I have a few more to read!


----------



## Jaasy

I can't get enough of this series.  I'm on a re-read,  up to Reunion in Death, with Eve going head to head with Juliana!!!!

I don't know if I could be Louise, Charles just came off of a conjugal visit with a jail inmate!  :smh:


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Yeah- that one got me, too!  I'm with Eve's thinking with all THAT!


----------



## Kathy

I have the whole series and have read it 3 times. I just love all of them.


----------



## intinst

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> Yeah- that one got me, too! I'm with Eve's thinking with all THAT!


Hey, you know, it's just Charles' job...


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

HA!  

Aye, that it tis, instinst.....


----------



## Ann in Arlington

In today's Washington Post:

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2009/05/04/AR2009050402476.html

(You may have to register to read, but it's free to do so.)

Ann


----------



## drenee

Great article.  I could read it just fine.  Thank you.
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> In today's Washington Post:
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2009/05/04/AR2009050402476.html
> 
> (You may have to register to read, but it's free to do so.)
> 
> Ann


Thanks, Ann, that article led me to this one:
http://www.usatoday.com/life/books/news/2009-02-11-nora-roberts_N.htm?csp=34

What fun!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Cool!  That one has a video tour. . . maybe we need to do a road trip.

Oh, and just to keep it Kindle-related. . . .I saw the article in today's Kindle edition of the WaPo and then went to the website to find it so I could link it here.  

Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It was interesting, near the bottom of the WP article, there was a Venn diagram kind-of-thing that had related topics to click on, and it would do a Google search of the WP archive and the 'Net.  That's how I found the USA Today article.

Betsy


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

I enjoyed the article, Ann! Thank you for the link! I want to go stay in the Eve and Roarke room.....

PS: In case anyone cares, I am onto book 17 with no plans to stop! Not even to read Dead and Gone. My current plan is to enjoy the heck out of Eve and Roarke then reread Sookie 1-8 then buy 9, which will hopefully be down in price by then

PPS:


Spoiler



I couldn't believe the news about Roarke's mother in book 16, _Portrait in Death_!!! I was crying and could feel his pain.


 *sigh* I truly, TRULY need a life.....


----------



## drenee

I would love to stay in the Nick and Nora room. The _Thin Man _ series is one of my very favorite. 
I also have a movie saved on my DVR, _Mrs. O'Malley and Mr. Malone_. James Whitmore and Marjorie Main. Not a romantic couple, but a great whodunit movie. 
deb


----------



## tecwritr

I am in the process of re-reading all of the In Death books.  I love these books.


----------



## BookishMom

I'm listening to the first few in audio just for fun, and will then resume reading the series in eBook format. I stopped at Remember When, so I'll pick up after that. (I haven't read through the whole series yet - I'm taking my time.)


----------



## luvmy4brats

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> I enjoyed the article, Ann! Thank you for the link! I want to go stay in the Eve and Roarke room.....
> 
> PS: In case anyone cares, I am onto book 17 with no plans to stop! Not even to read Dead and Gone. My current plan is to enjoy the heck out of Eve and Roarke then reread Sookie 1-8 then buy 9, which will hopefully be down in price by then
> 
> PPS:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't believe the news about Roarke's mother in book 16, _Portrait in Death_!!! I was crying and could feel his pain.
> 
> 
> *sigh* I truly, TRULY need a life.....


HeeHee... I so knew that this was going to happen. Heck, I got my Dad hooked on the series. I gave him an ipod for Christmas and had loaded it with the entire series on audiobook.

Portrait in Death is one of my favorites. You're getting close to my favorite, Origin in Death. As for crying...I've done that many, many times. Heck, I don't think I was finished with the first chapter of Promises in Death before I started crying. But then Eve and Sommerset or Eve and Peabody start going at it and I'm cracking up again.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

luvmy4brats said:


> Portrait in Death is one of my favorites. You're getting close to my favorite, Origin in Death. As for crying...I've done that many, many times. Heck, I don't think I was finished with the first chapter of Promises in Death before I started crying. But then Eve and Sommerset or Eve and Peabody start going at it and I'm cracking up again.


Hehehe....My boss is about to start the series. She has many reserved at the library! I am so excited to have someone else to talk to about this! I have all my team at work reading Sookie and/or Stephanie and/or Twilight. I told my boss that Eve is kinda like a less-serious Kay Scarpetta with a twist of Stephanie humor from other characters.

Pretty good description, huh? 

I am most looking forward to Memories In Death from the description earlier in this thread (page 1)


----------



## Jaasy

She-body, as McNab dubbed her, is definitely another "Eve" in the making!  Peabody's parents are an interesting couple...


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Jaasy said:


> She-body, as McNab dubbed her, is definitely another "Eve" in the making! Peabody's parents are an interesting couple...


I just met them one (or two?) books ago. They were something else! Hopefully I will be seeing them again....


----------



## Mom of 4

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> I told my boss that Eve is kinda like a less-serious Kay Scarpetta with a twist of Stephanie humor from other characters.
> 
> Pretty good description, huh?


OK this sold me, I LOVE the Kay Scarpetta books, (except for the last few). I have been so busy with the free and bargain books here I haven't even bothered with paying more than .99 in months, but now I have gotta dive in! Love Nora Roberts, am sure to love her as JD Robb!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Aw  :blush: glad to enable you into the wild ride of Eve and Roarke!

I, too, loved Scaretta for a long time, but on around book 5-ish, I literally quit caring.  The latest?  I didn't even finish.  So sad....

Hope that you enjoy Eve....keep me posted on your thoughts here!!  I need someone to talk to about this!


----------



## drenee

Okay, I bought the first one.  I have to see what y'all are raving about.  
deb


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Welcome to the insanity!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Mom of 4 said:


> OK this sold me, I LOVE the Kay Scarpetta books, (except for the last few). I have been so busy with the free and bargain books here I haven't even bothered with paying more than .99 in months, but now I have gotta dive in! Love Nora Roberts, am sure to love her as JD Robb!





drenee said:


> Okay, I bought the first one. I have to see what y'all are raving about.
> deb


You guys have to let us know how you like the books.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Heather, SEE what you started!?!?!  LOL


----------



## luvmy4brats

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> Heather, SEE what you started!?!?! LOL


  Who me?


----------



## worktolive

I used to read Nora Roberts years ago when I was into romance novels, but then I got heavily into non-fiction so I hadn't read any of her books in years. Because of this thread, I just picked up the first book and now I think I'm hooked. I'm thrilled that there are so many of them and that you all seem to think that the quality hasn't dropped off as the series goes on. I'm going to take my time with this series - maybe just one or two a month so I can drag it out. I love it when I pick up a series that already has at least a few books available. I hate waiting around for the next installment.


----------



## EllenR

I loved the Scarpetta books too. Seems like a theme going on here! LOL. Almost done with #11 (at 94%). This book has been truly wonderful as far as character development goes.

EllenR


----------



## Steph H

worktolive said:


> I'm going to take my time with this series - maybe just one or two a month so I can drag it out. I love it when I pick up a series that already has at least a few books available. I hate waiting around for the next installment.


You have more patience than I do!  I too love picking up a series that already has a few books, because I hate waiting around for the next installment also, and there's no way I could only read one or two a month to drag out the enjoyment. LOL


----------



## Meemo

I just finished the first one last night and I'll definitely be reading more.  Not that I needed a 30+ book series to get into, but there it is.


----------



## Kathy

Meemo said:


> I just finished the first one last night and I'll definitely be reading more. Not that I needed a 20+ book series to get into, but there it is.


You will love the series and each book is good.


----------



## Meemo

Kathy said:


> You will love the series and each book is good.


Too many books, not enough time. Sigh.....


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

I love that there are 30+ books and I am loving that each one is as good as the last.....so far.... 

I tried to take the series slow, for enjoyment and for financial reasons, but I just. can't. slow. down! I am on #17 (?) _Imitation In Death_ and enjoying it very much. The last one: _Portrait In Death_ was a real good one casue of the personal Roarke stuff in it....

I am so happy to have so many "friends" reading it "with" me! Let's all keep this thread alive!! Woo-hoo!!!


----------



## EllenR

I'm up to #12 right now. In fact, I think I'll hop on my treadmill and read some more! LOL

EllenR


----------



## obsanesth

I'm way behind you ladies....  Finished the first one and just starting the second.  Hope to catch up soon


----------



## Jaasy

I just finished Purity and starting Portrait...


----------



## Becks

I love these books, started them a couple years ago and haven't read one in about a year and can't remember which one I'm up to.  I'm thinking somewhere between Betrayal and Purity.  I wish I was somewhere Whispernet worked so I could download all the samples and see what rings my bell


----------



## Steph H

Might as well just start over and enjoy the ride again...


----------



## bkworm8it

Now you all have me afraid to start the series. I may have to start selling potholders on the street corners so I can keep up! Wonder if I stand on the street corner with a sign that says 'unemployed, need $$$'s for books' if anyone would actually give me money <gggggg>  . But then again I could try to limit myself to one a month 

theresam


----------



## EllenR

bkworm8it said:


> Now you all have me afraid to start the series. I may have to start selling potholders on the street corners so I can keep up! Wonder if I stand on the street corner with a sign that says 'unemployed, need $$$'s for books' if anyone would actually give me money <gggggg>  . But then again I could try to limit myself to one a month
> 
> theresam


Well, you could try.... 

EllenR


----------



## bkworm8it

EllenR said:


> Well, you could try....
> 
> EllenR


----------



## modkindle

So I ordered Naked probably the first or second week I had my Kindle (I preordered and had overnight delivery) and I am now 90% through Salvation. Only one more book amd I will be caught up and have to wait like everyone else. It makes me sad that I am almost finished.


----------



## DawnOfChaos

drenee said:


> Okay, I bought the first one. I have to see what y'all are raving about.
> deb


I'm ordering the first one in another window as I write this.

Is this going to be another Sookie Stackhouse things where my life is totally disrupted while I inhale the series? LOL


----------



## EllenR

Probably! LOL

Actually, I can manage my life while I read these because they seem to be longer. The sookie books I just inhale in one sitting. LOL

Enjoy~

EllenR


----------



## luvmy4brats

DawnOfChaos said:


> Is this going to be another Sookie Stackhouse things where my life is totally disrupted while I inhale the series? LOL


Yes. 

No doubt about it.


----------



## bkworm8it

DawnOfChaos said:


> I'm ordering the first one in another window as I write this.
> 
> Is this going to be another Sookie Stackhouse things where my life is totally disrupted while I inhale the series? LOL


That remindes me, I'm too books behind in Sookie!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

I JUST finished Imitation: LOVED it!  Loved the story- did not guess who the killer was (I just love it when that happens!) and I'm SO proud of Peabody!!! ::tear::


----------



## modkindle

I just finished Promises and now I have to wait until November for my next Eve & Roarke fix


----------



## Mom of 4

Just finished Naked, came here to click on Glory!  I'm hooked!
Off to sit by the pool, play with the kids and READ!

Great day today!
Theresa


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

I am 3/4 through Survivor In Death....and I'm crying.  Really crying.... 

Where is that thread about the last book that made you cry

I want to predict what is going to happen to Nixie but I don't want to give spoilers here.  So I will get back to it...


----------



## Forster

I read the first one last week, enjoyed it.  I got the 1st one at like $3.96 or something like that.  Do the rest of the books ever go on sale at Amazon?


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Not since I have been reading  

They have all been about $6.50 a piece....

And worth EVERY penny, IMO...


----------



## drenee

i think most of the rest are at 6.39.  Not exactly a bargain, especially if you get all 28+.  But I thought if I like the first one I would be willing to pay 6.39 each.  Hopefully they either stay at that price or go down..not up to 9.99.
deb


----------



## Forster

drenee said:


> i think most of the rest are at 6.39. Not exactly a bargain, especially if you get all 28+. But I thought if I like the first one I would be willing to pay 6.39 each. Hopefully they either stay at that price or go down..not up to 9.99.
> deb


Yeah, $6.39 is not bad and I'll probably buy them one at a time as I want to pick another one up to read, but I won't be going crazy and buying them all at once.

I don't think we have to worry about them going up to $9.99 though as $6.39 seems to be the standard price of a kindle book after the paperback version is released. It would be nice if Amazon offered the 4 for 3 promotion on the kindle versions though.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Amazon does occasionally have a real deal on a book before an author's new book comes out, so keep your eyes peeled!

Betsy


----------



## Steph H

I just looked at the prices I paid when I bought/re-read the whole series back in October and other than the 22nd one, Memory ($7.19), the rest were $6.39 or less (the first was $4.99 and the third and fourth were each $6.00). I also bought the latest ones from November 2008 and February 2009 at $9.99 each, though.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

<whew> Finished Survivor....that was a GOOD one! Now I am on to Heather's fav Origins.....looking forward to it as I value Heathers opinion....


----------



## intinst

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> <whew> Finished Survivor....that was a GOOD one! Now I am on to Heather's fav Origins.....looking forward to it as I value Heathers opinion....


Where you right about Nixie?


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

intinst said:


> Where you right about Nixie?


Nope....guess I was hoping that two certain characters were ready to take on something in order to help them heal better....but I jumped the gun, I guess. 

Was that cleverly enough stated??


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

WOW!!

WOW!

I just finished Origins In Death....

WOW!!!

That book had one WILD story/ride!!!  LOVED it!


----------



## luvmy4brats

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> WOW!!
> 
> WOW!
> 
> I just finished Origins In Death....
> 
> WOW!!!
> 
> That book had one WILD story/ride!!! LOVED it!


Wow is right. Did you see it coming?


----------



## EllenR

Oooooooooo. I'm only on Betrayal! Careful what you say.  

EllenR


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

luvmy4brats said:


> Wow is right. Did you see it coming?


I kinda knew what was gonna happen but she took it way farther than I would've guessed


Spoiler



with the cloning.... I mean, wow! The lab and the self destruct? I was on the edge of my seat!!


----------



## Jaasy

LOL, isn't this series just the best ever!!....

I'm in the middle of Visions right now, Divided took me for a real ride!!!!!


----------



## Mom of 4

OK, two down...
I have a few more to go to catch up to you guys, but I am enjoying the ride!


----------



## bkworm8it

Well I know the next book i'm going to be reading after I finish The Ark.  Going to start with book 1.

theresa


----------



## Mom of 4

OK...Finished #3 Immortal.  Did it bother anyone else who read the kindle version that it went immediately into a preview for #4?
I didn't even get to savor the happy ending because there was no warning, not even an extra line or space in the text!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Mom of 4 said:


> OK...Finished #3 Immortal. Did it bother anyone else who read the kindle version that it went immediately into a preview for #4?
> I didn't even get to savor the happy ending because there was no warning, not even an extra line or space in the text!


I remember that. I thought I missed something. Drove me nuts.


----------



## worktolive

Mom of 4 said:


> OK...Finished #3 Immortal. Did it bother anyone else who read the kindle version that it went immediately into a preview for #4?
> I didn't even get to savor the happy ending because there was no warning, not even an extra line or space in the text!


Funny, I just finished #3 this morning and had the exact same thought. I have #4 queued up and waiting to be read, but I think I'm going to hold off for a bit. I want to just keep reading, but I don't want to get burnt out on the series. I figure if I read a few a month, that will get me through the summer and into the fall. Anyway, I've been waiting to read #6 of the Southern Vampire series until a friend of mine caught up with me and she just started it, so I think I'm going to read that this weekend.

Thanks all for getting me hooked on Eve and Roarke.


----------



## Mom of 4

OK...On to number 5!  Gotta slow down, my birthday Amazon GC's are running out!


----------



## bkworm8it

Starting # 1 tomorrow. Just finished The Ark, From Dead to Worse and almost done with The Shack so I can start Naked in Death!

theresam


----------



## tecwritr

Done!  I have now reread all in the series.  Can't wait for the next one.

JR


----------



## PraiseGod13

Okay.... all of you have me practically obsessing about reading this series.  I can't wait to get going on it.  But..... I have to be honest and say that I just honestly can't spend around $200 to buy the series for MaKK.  Just don't have that kind of $$..... and I know I could buy just one book at a time to spread it out..... but it's still going to total over $200 in the end and I just am not able to do that.  So..... as much as I TOTALLY do NOT like reading DTBs..... I'm trying to get them from our library.  We live quite a long way from the nearest library..... so I'm going to try to get maybe 6 books from the series at a time so I don't spend so much time and gas money going to get them and return them.  My frustrating dilemma is that someone has the first four books checked out (same person has all 4) and they were due back May 9th - which means that they are overdue by over 2 weeks.  Plus, the person was able to check them out for 3 weeks.... so they have had them over 5 weeks now.  I have been SO tempted this holiday week-end to just order Naked in Death for MaKK and get started..... but I'm trying to stay strong. From all of your threads of enthusiasm for this series.... I know I'd be buying book two soon.... then I'd need book 3..... and the next thing I know..... I would have spent way more $$ than I have in my book budget.  Heaven knows, I have MANY TBR books, so I'm reading and enjoying The Ark this weekend...... but I REALLY want to be reading the In Death books..... sigh......  newly remembered pet peeve...... irresponsible library patrons.


----------



## drenee

I hate it when people don't bring back their items on time.  I try so very hard to be a good book borrower and be respectful of others.  
I know what you mean about the price of the whole series.  I ordered the first one because the price was $4.74.  Can't beat that.  Maybe the rest will come down to that level?  I can hope anyway.
deb


----------



## Jaasy

Interesting board re: "In Death" series...

http://www.indeath.net/index.php?act=idx


----------



## bkworm8it

Total bummer, just finished book 1. Now have to wait until I earn a gift cert from swagbucks for the next one. I did enjoy it even though I figured out the murder shortly after the first murder.  But then again, I usually quick to figure out who dunits.  I guess I've just read too many mystery books... 

looking forward to the next several books, I too may have to go to the library to get them to read. 

theresam


----------



## PraiseGod13

WAHOO!!  My library just called and said that the person who had the first 4 "In Death" books has returned the first three...... they were only 3 weeks overdue!  Don't know if they can't find the 4th book.... or what is going on with that..... but I'm making a trip to the library when I'm done on KB.  Really don't look forward to reading the series in DTBs.... but at least I'll get to read them.  I'm going to get all of the items on my "to do" list done today so I can have tomorrow to read!


----------



## Mom of 4

YEAH PraiseGod13!!  Enjoy the ride! 

I finished #5 yesterday, on to #6!


----------



## luvmy4brats

That's such good news! Hope you enjoy them.


----------



## jpmorgan49

I started the JD Robb series years ago and I really enjoyed them.  I have two more to read before I'm caught up.  I have so many books to read (for free or very cheap) that I haven't purchased the last two yet.  Aren't I horrible....  
jp


----------



## luvmy4brats

jpmorgan49 said:


> I started the JD Robb series years ago and I really enjoyed them. I have two more to read before I'm caught up. I have so many books to read (for free or very cheap) that I haven't purchased the last two yet. Aren't I horrible....
> jp


You're awful! Actually, I started the series a couple of years ago and then stopped around book 10. When I got my Kindle, I read them all from start to finish.

You really should read the last 2 though. The last one was excellent!


----------



## Jaasy

Okay, I know "link" is used instead of "phone" but what is your vision of the "AutoChef"?

It seems to be some type of refrigerated microwave/vending machine.  I know it has to be stocked, and hot food comes from it...


----------



## PraiseGod13

Okay.... I am really a doofus!  Somehow, in all of the discussions on this series... I had missed that this series is futuristic.  Yesterday, after my trip to the library for the first three books (I also picked up #s 5 & 6 in hopes that the library patron is able to find #4 that she has lost) I started reading Naked In Death.  In the first few pages, there was Eve.... giving an order to her toaster.... and I thought.... what in the world  So... I do not have the AutoChef figured out/pictured in my brain yet either.  I Googled this series and the first sentence about it said, "in this futuristic setting" and I was back with the program, and giving a verbal command to the toaster made more sense.  I thought I might have to go to the KB discussions on rice makers and state-of-the-art coffee makers to see if there was a new toaster that I had completely missed out on.  
    I was really dreading having to read this series in DTBs..... and just when you think you've got it bad, life shows you it can always get worse.  My In Death books from the library are paperbacks..... which I hate WAY worse than hardbacks.  They aren't even the larger soft cover editions.... they're little books that are hard to hold open, with tiny, tiny print.  
    Okay, enough griping and complaining.  I'm getting to read about Eve and Roarke and I'm loving the story..... so it's off to get some reading done.


----------



## intinst

Jaasy said:


> Okay, I know "link" is used instead of "phone" but what is your vision of the "AutoChef"?
> 
> It seems to be some type of refrigerated microwave/vending machine. I know it has to be stocked, and hot food comes from it...


Don't know how it works either, but can hardly wait till Amazon offers one!


----------



## Mom of 4

What I really want is that button in my car that raises it above the traffic and lets you fly out of it!


----------



## BookishMom

Mom of 4 said:


> What I really want is that button in my car that raises it above the traffic and lets you fly out of it!


What I really want is Roarke.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

BookishMom said:


> What I really want is Roarke.


Getting right to the heart of the matter! 

Betsy


----------



## Jaasy

Mom of 4 said:


> What I really want is that button in my car that raises it above the traffic and lets you fly out of it!


Hahahahahaaaa Vertical lifts!!! You know this reminds me of the Bruce Willis movie "Fifth Element" with the cars flying around above the streets and around buildings...... LOL


----------



## Jaasy

intinst said:


> Don't know how it works either, but can hardly wait till Amazon offers one!


I hear that!!!! But Intinst, we'd need a "Summerset" to keep it stocked! LOL


----------



## Jaasy

BookishMom said:


> What I really want is Roarke.


Say that, say that again!!!! (high five)


----------



## Jaasy

How about those "found" diamonds from a heist Roarke bought to decorate a perfume bottle for Eve's own "scent"!  Roarke is definitely my kind of man!!!


----------



## BookishMom

I'm taking my time reading through the series because I'm hesitant about reading "Innocent in Death". I'm worried that I'll get mad at Roarke. For those of you who've already read "Innocent" - will I want to smack him?


----------



## Jaasy

Eve is so good at what she does until I think Roarke just have to show out every now and then just to feed his ego, but he always come 'round!  Eve too!  They both have a lot of baggage from their childhood...


----------



## sandypeach

I have a question for those of you who have read the whole series.  In the Kindle store, three of the books (Haunted, Eternity and Ritual) are part of an anthology with three other novellas (Bump in the Night, Death of Night and Suite 606, respectively).  Have you bought the anthologies to read the In Death novellas?  If so, are the other stories worth reading?  These are the only three of the series I don't have on my Kindle nor have I read them.


----------



## intinst

Good stories, don't know if they are needed to follow along with the rest of the series.


----------



## BookishMom

sandypeach said:


> I have a question for those of you who have read the whole series. In the Kindle store, three of the books (Haunted, Eternity and Ritual) are part of an anthology with three other novellas (Bump in the Night, Death of Night and Suite 606, respectively). Have you bought the anthologies to read the In Death novellas? If so, are the other stories worth reading? These are the only three of the series I don't have on my Kindle nor have I read them.


I buy them (they're less expensive than the full-length stories) and found them to be good, but I don't think they're required for continuity. But I haven't read through the whole series yet, so others would probably be able to help you more.

*Edited to clarify*: Oops... I wasn't clear in my post. I haven't purchased the anthologies. I've bought the short Kindle verion of the novellas so far. Are some not available except as part of an anthology?


----------



## BookishMom

BookishMom said:


> I'm taking my time reading through the series because I'm hesitant about reading "Innocent in Death". I'm worried that I'll get mad at Roarke. For those of you who've already read "Innocent" - will I want to smack him?


Just wanted to repost my question so I can get feedback before I make it to "Innocent."


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Of course you'll want to smack him at some point.  You'll want to smack her too.  But it will all work out. . . . . .


----------



## Jaasy

BookishMom said:


> Just wanted to repost my question so I can get feedback before I make it to "Innocent."


I thought I commented on your post...

Anyways, even though Roarke and Eve are at odds, they work it out. Sometimes I think Roarke give in too easily though, LOL


----------



## AppleHeart

July 11 is coming up and fast! Is anyone here still planning on going to the 14th TTP anniversary signing in Boonsboro, MD?  

Betsy, did you get my PM re the tee shirt? Am I allowed to post a link here for the website where we discuss TTP XIII events?

Thanks.

ebc


----------



## modkindle

the novellas are referred to in later books, I think you should read them. I bought them, but I only read the other stories in Suite 606 which I did not like. If I were doing it again I might get the novellas out of the library but I would still read them.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Uh-oh!!  I am in the middle of Born in Death and Innocent is next!!!  What is Roarke gonna do to make me wanna smack him  I haven't heard anything....


----------



## BookishMom

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> Uh-oh!! I am in the middle of Born in Death and Innocent is next!!! What is Roarke gonna do to make me wanna smack him I haven't heard anything....


As I understand it, an old girlfriend (different than the others he was with) has come back to cause trouble. Although he's innocent in his dealings with her, she isn't, and he's blind to her faults and blind to Eve's feelings about it. It's supposed to be an emotionally wrenching book, so if you have problems with emotional intensity in books and don't mind some spoilers, then read some of the reviews of the book at Amazon so you'll be prepared. Like others have said, I know that all ends well, but it's the "getting there" part that has me worried. I'm a wimp.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Oh geez!  I hate it when books make the leading man blind to ex women.....I know Roarke loves Eve, but GEEZ!!!  Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## sandypeach

BookishMom said:


> I buy them (they're less expensive than the full-length stories) and found them to be good, but I don't think they're required for continuity. But I haven't read through the whole series yet, so others would probably be able to help you more.
> 
> *Edited to clarify*: Oops... I wasn't clear in my post. I haven't purchased the anthologies. I've bought the short Kindle verion of the novellas so far. Are some not available except as part of an anthology?


Her first novella (Interlude) is available as both a singular purchase and part of the anthology "Out of this World," but the other three appear to only be available in anthology form for the Kindle.


----------



## BookishMom

sandypeach said:


> Her first novella (Interlude) is available as both a singular purchase and part of the anthology "Out of this World," but the other three appear to only be available in anthology form for the Kindle.


Okay, I haven't gotten there yet. I've bought Interlude and Midnight as novellas, though. I don't know what I'll do for the others - I think I'll probably download them via the NYPL instead of buying them if they're part of anthologies.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

June 5, 2009~ I received an email from my shoppingnotes.com that Salvation In Death had a price DROP from $9.99 down to $6.39!!  I snapped it right up!

Thought that I would let you all know....


----------



## ginaf20697

FINALLY!


----------



## crca56

three in death has interlude in death, haunted in death and midnight in death for 6.39


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

OK, my fellow Eve and Roarke fanatics: I have finished Innocent in Death...the one we talked about above that some were apprehensive that we would be mad at Roarke. I am done and I must admit that I L-O-V-E-D it!!!!! OH the mystery was good and I did pin the murderer correctly but doubted myself a few times but I LOVED the personal in this one! OK, so maybe it had my gut twisting a bit...._just a bit_...but I loved my man in this one!  If you haven't gotten there yet, Innocent in Death is a reread for SURE!



Spoiler



And what kind of name is Magdalena anyway? I mean REALLY, Roarke?! The ONE thing that got me was that Roarke kept on referring to her as "Maggie" even after he figured out that what she was really. Bitch.


----------



## modkindle

His


Spoiler



willful turning of the blind eye towards Magdalena


 drove me nuts but made for a wonderful, tense, emotional story. So, why do you think


Spoiler



Eve hit him


 first?


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Spoiler



Dunno why she hit him first, other than maybe because of what he put her through earlier?? Me? If "MAGGIE" was right there watching, I would have made her watch me give him some smooches before clocking her on her smug, wicked face! But that may not have turned him on quite so much, huh?  Can't have that!



I posted a review of this book on my Goodreads page. That is how much I liked this one! I am now moving onwards to the next...dreading the day that I catch up with the current novel....until then, I will live in happy denial that it will ever end and continue to try and slow down my rapid reading skills.....


----------



## Mom of 4

I HATE spoiler text!!!
It is KILLING me not to read it, but I WILL NOT scroll over it and ruin my enjoyment of these books! 

Finished book six a few days ago, but decided my amazon account needed a break and am reading some backlogged freebies.
I will return to Eve and Roarke soon, I promise!


----------



## modkindle

ah Kay I was SOOO SAD when I read the last one. I blasted through the series in 2 months. I kept trying not to read the last couple chapters of the last one. My rebound serires was Lara Adrian's Midnight Breed series. I think I finished those 6 in a week.


----------



## Sariy

http://www.noraroberts.com/free.htm

at the bottom there are two spreadsheets that list all her JD Robb Books and most of her other books. They're still working on getting the rest into the sheet.

I'm a huge fan of Nora Roberts and have only read 1 of the _____ in Death series.

I thought this might help us all.


----------



## Jaasy

Thanks for the spreadsheet link, it helps me remember what each title is about...


----------



## crca56

http://www.amazon.com/Three-in-Death/dp/B000UZQHBQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1244420508&sr=1-1

sorry, couldn't find a link to this page. it's the three novellas in one book for $6.39.
haunted in death, midnight in death, and interlude in death.


----------



## Guest

New to the kindleboard... U got me interested in the "In Death" series. Something new to read. I'm currently reading Son of a Witch and need a different tune. If you love these books try reading Iris Johansen Eve Duncan books They start off with "The Face of Deception". I love these books and can't wait til another one comes out. Her other books are good too...


----------



## Jaasy

I use to read Iris Johansen.  I'll have to catch up on the new books...

Happy "...in Death" reading, you'll love 'em!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

AppleHeart said:


> July 11 is coming up and fast! Is anyone here still planning on going to the 14th TTP anniversary signing in Boonsboro, MD?
> 
> Am I allowed to post a link here for the website where we discuss TTP XIII events?


ebc--

I forgot to say it's find to post the link for the website!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Here are the current prices for the complete list. Note that Promises in Death is currently $14.82!!! What's up with that?



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Heather (LuvMy4Brats) posted this earlier. I'm adding the links, with prices current as of 6/08/09. (I will occasionally update this thread and post a link to it later in the thread.)
> 
> Heather wrote:
> 1.	Naked In Death - Introducing New York Police Lieutenant Eve Dallas &#8230; Breaking every rule, Lt. Eve Dallas gets involved with Roarke, a suspect in her latest murder case. But passion and seduction have rules all their own.
> $5.59
> 2.	Glory In Death - In Lt. Eve Dallas's latest case, two murder victims have one connection: Roarke.
> $6.39
> 3.	Immortal In Death - A top model is dead - and the suspect is none other than Lt. Eve Dallas's best friend.
> $6.00
> 4.	Rapture In Death - An investigation of three apparent suicides draws Lt. Eve Dallas into the world of virtual reality - where the mind can become the weapon of its own destruction.
> $6.00
> 5.	Ceremony In Death - In the most dangerous case of her career, every step Lt. Eve Dallas takes brings her closer to a confrontation with humanity's most seductive form of evil.
> 
> $6.39
> 6.	Vengeance In Death - A madman brutally murders two men - both with ties to an ugly secret shared by Lt. Eve Dallas's new husband, Roarke.
> $6.39
> 7.	Holiday In Death - In the future when computer technology brings lovers together, dating can be a deadly game.
> $6.39
> 8.	"Midnight in Death" Silent Night Anthology -Lt. Eve Dallas must postpone her first Christmas with Roarke to hunt for an escaped serial killer. (Included in Three in Death, #32 below)
> $2.39
> 9.	Conspiracy In Death - The pursuit of a serial killer leaves Lt. Eve Dallas's job on the line. Now her hands are tied, between a struggle for justice - and a fight for her career.
> $6.39
> 10.	Loyalty in Death - Lt. Eve Dallas faces her most ingenious foe - a "secret admirer" who taunts her with letters&#8230;and kills without mercy.
> $6.39
> 11.	Witness In Death - Lt. Eve Dallas is thrust into the spotlight when she becomes the key witness in the brutal murder of a famous actor.
> $6.39
> 12.	Judgment in Death - When a cop killer cuts loose in a club called Purgatory, Lt. Eve Dallas descends into an underground criminal hell.
> $6.39
> 13.	Betrayal in Death - Lt. Eve Dallas is up against a hit man for the elite, whose next target may be her own husband, Roarke.
> $6.39
> 14.	"Interlude in Death" Out of this World Anthology - At a police conference off-planet, Lt. Eve Dallas is forced to forsake duty to take down a rogue ex-cop - and save the man she loves&#8230; (Included in Three in Death, #32 below)
> $2.39
> 15.	Seduction in Death - Lt. Eve Dallas is searching for a Casanova killer with a deadly appetite for seduction.
> $6.39
> 16.	Reunion in Death - A birthday party sets the scene for a frightening reunion with a killer from Lt. Eve Dallas's past.
> $6.39
> 17.	Purity in Death - Lt. Eve Dallas must face the impossible: track down a new computer virus can spread from machine to man.
> $6.39
> 18.	Portrait in Death - Lt. Eve Dallas faces a serial killer who offers his victims eternal youth by taking their life.
> $6.39
> 19.	Imitation in Death - Lt. Eve Dallas becomes entangled in the deadly mind game of a vicious copycat killer.
> $6.39
> 20.	Remember When - Writing together for the first time, number-one New York Times bestselling author Nora Roberts and her number-one New Times bestselling pseudonym J.D. Robb create a tale of con men and jewel thieves that blends present-day romance and futuristic suspense.
> $6.39
> 21.	Divided in Death - Techno terrorists - a deadly new breed of hackers -- will kill to protect their secret and it's up to Lt. Eve Dallas to shut them down before the nightmare can spread to the whole country.
> $6.39
> 22.	Visions in Death - Lt. Eve Dallas searches the darkest corners of Manhattan for an elusive killer with a passion for collecting souls.
> $6.39
> 23.	Survivor in Death - Lt. Eve Dallas struggles to solve the murder of a seemingly ordinary family, and protect one small, terrified survivor.
> $6.39
> 24.	Origin in Death - As scientists work to expand the limits of technology, Lt. Eve Dallas tracks the cunning, cold-blooded killer of a father and son.
> $6.39
> 25.	Memory In Death - After a visit from her past, Lt. Eve Dallas walks a tightrope between her professional duties and her private demons.
> $7.19
> 26.	"Haunted in Death" Bump in the Night Anthology - Lt. Eve Dallas's current case has links to a rock star's disappearance years before. (Included in Three in Death, #32 below)
> $6.39
> 27.	Born In Death - Lt. Eve Dallas has a grisly double homicide to solve when two young lovers are brutally killed on the same night.
> $6.39
> 28.	Innocent in Death - Lt. Eve Dallas hunts for the killer of a seemingly ordinary history teacher and uncovers some extraordinary surprises.
> $6.39
> 29.	"Eternity in Death" Dead of Night Anthology - (November 2007)
> $6.39
> 30.	Creation in Death - (November 2007)
> $5.19 now $6.39
> 31.	Strangers In Death - HC (Feb 200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $6.39
> 32.	Three In Death - MM Includes these three favorites: Interlude In Death, Midnight In Death, Haunted In Death (Feb 200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $6.39
> 33.	Salvation In Death - HC (Nov 200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $6.39 as of 6/8/09)
> 34.	Suite 606 (J.D. Robb & Friends anthology) - MM (Nov 200
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $6.39
> 35. Promises in Death
> NYPD Lieutenant Eve Dallas always does her best to solve every one of her cases, but her latest assignment just might be her most difficult yet. Not only was the victim, Amarylis Coltraine, a cop who was killed with her own weapon, but the case also takes on an added personal dimension since Amarylis was Chief Medical Examiner Morris' lover, and Morris is one of Eve's best friends.
> $9.99 *$14.82!!!!*
> 36. Kindred in Death to come out November 2009
> 
> Betsy


----------



## Steph H

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Here are the current prices for the complete list. Note that Promises in Death is currently $14.82!!! What's up with that?


Seems to be the trend, unfortunately...after coming off the NYT list, books that are in hardback and not yet paperback form often (perhaps always, I don't know) go back up to $14-15 in Kindle form. Fearless Fourteen is still high, an Anne/Todd McCaffrey book from November is still high, a few others I have on price watch. It's ridiculous.


----------



## sandypeach

BookishMom said:


> Okay, I haven't gotten there yet. I've bought Interlude and Midnight as novellas, though. I don't know what I'll do for the others - I think I'll probably download them via the NYPL instead of buying them if they're part of anthologies.


NYPL? Is this something in Kindle format or something that can be converted to Kindle?


----------



## BookishMom

sandypeach said:


> NYPL? Is this something in Kindle format or something that can be converted to Kindle?


I'm sorry, I should've spelled it out in case others were interested. It's the New York Public Library. They have a great audiobook and ebook library that patrons can download from. Most (probably all) of the In Death books are available on audiobook from their eLibrary. I prefer eBooks (reading) to audiobooks (listening), but enjoy audiobooks from time to time.

You can get a library card even if you're not a resident by sending in an application, a copy of your Driver's Lic., and $100 fee (well worth it, in my opinion).

You can convert the MobiPocket eBooks to work on your Kindle by using a script (it just adds your Kindle's ID to the books to make it readable on your Kindle). You can also convert Adobe Digital books via stripping the DRM (Digital Rights Management) from them and then transferring them to your Kindle. This is iffy legally, but if you're not intending to distribute the book to others, or sell it, and delete it as soon as by the libraries due date (and not plan to keep it forever), then many don't think it's iffy ethically (but others might think so... would be a great topic for debate).

Anyway, I'm probably giving you a lot more information than you were asking for. To find out more about NYPL cards, visit: 
http://nypl.org/books/cards.html

To see their digital collection via OverDrive, see: 
http://ebooks.nypl.org

To see their digital collection via NetLibrary, see: 
http://nypl.org/databases/remoteacc/netlibrary/

If none of this makes sense, just ask questions here... it probably won't make sense to anyone else, either, and they'll benefit from your questions.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Mom of 4 said:


> I HATE spoiler text!!!
> It is KILLING me not to read it, but I WILL NOT scroll over it and ruin my enjoyment of these books!
> 
> Finished book six a few days ago, but decided my amazon account needed a break and am reading some backlogged freebies.
> I will return to Eve and Roarke soon, I promise!


Sorry!  You have better self control than I do! I am simply in love with this series!!! I mean, I may finish and start all over again!


----------



## Mom of 4

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> Sorry!  You have better self control than I do! I am simply in love with this series!!! I mean, I may finish and start all over again!


No problem! I am amazed at my willpower too! 
and maybe...if I read them all twice...the actual cost would be 1/2! So I can start on #7 tonight!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

NOW you are thinking!


----------



## BookishMom

I just wanted to give an update - the NYPL has all the novellas except for one.

They have these in audiobook format:
Midnight in Death 
Interlude in Death 
Eternity in Death 
Haunted in Death

They don't have Ritual in Death (in the novella "Suite 606")

(The Washington DC library has it if you have a membership there. They also allow non-resident memberships for $20 a year, but you have to apply in person.)

Here's the website for the list of books in order (including the novellas):
http://www.noraroberts.com/jdrobbbooks.htm


----------



## sandypeach

BookishMom said:


> I'm sorry, I should've spelled it out in case others were interested. It's the New York Public Library. They have a great audiobook and ebook library that patrons can download from. Most (probably all) of the In Death books are available on audiobook from their eLibrary. I prefer eBooks (reading) to audiobooks (listening), but enjoy audiobooks from time to time.
> 
> You can get a library card even if you're not a resident by sending in an application, a copy of your Driver's Lic., and $100 fee (well worth it, in my opinion).
> 
> You can convert the MobiPocket eBooks to work on your Kindle by using a script (it just adds your Kindle's ID to the books to make it readable on your Kindle). You can also convert Adobe Digital books via stripping the DRM (Digital Rights Management) from them and then transferring them to your Kindle. This is iffy legally, but if you're not intending to distribute the book to others, or sell it, and delete it as soon as by the libraries due date (and not plan to keep it forever), then many don't think it's iffy ethically (but others might think so... would be a great topic for debate).
> 
> Anyway, I'm probably giving you a lot more information than you were asking for. To find out more about NYPL cards, visit:
> http://nypl.org/books/cards.html
> 
> To see their digital collection via OverDrive, see:
> http://ebooks.nypl.org
> 
> To see their digital collection via NetLibrary, see:
> http://nypl.org/databases/remoteacc/netlibrary/
> 
> If none of this makes sense, just ask questions here... it probably won't make sense to anyone else, either, and they'll benefit from your questions.


Thanks for the clarification and explanation. I'll probably wind up buying the anthologies from Amazon, as I don't foresee using the NYPL membership enough to warrant spending $100 to join.


----------



## BookishMom

sandypeach said:


> Thanks for the clarification and explanation. I'll probably wind up buying the anthologies from Amazon, as I don't foresee using the NYPL membership enough to warrant spending $100 to join.


If you're only wanting the novellas, then it definitely wouldn't be worth the money. Between downloading books for me and my children, I made up for the $100 within a week. (That's taking into account how expensive audiobooks are, and also downloading some of the more current eBooks that haven't went down in price yet.)


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

I am starting on Promises.... What will I do once done  No more Eve and Roarke until NOVEMBER!!


----------



## intinst

You may have to spend more time posting here at KindleBoards, just to fill in the months.


----------



## AppleHeart

Betsy the Quilter said:


> ebc--
> 
> I forgot to say it's find to post the link for the website!
> 
> Betsy


Betsy~ Didn't see this sooner. Posting the links to TTP 14th Anniversary signing:

Time, Day & Date: 1 PM, Saturday, July 11, 2009 (but ADWOFFers will be starting with a *Meet and Greet* on Friday, July 10, 2009.)

Authors attending:
Nora Roberts, J D Robb, Stephanie Laurens, Linda Howard, T. Lynn Ocean, Jeanne Adams, Lavinia Kent & Tim Rowland

Turn The Page Bookstore Cafe XIV Anniversary Signing:
http://www.ttpbooks.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=TTPB&Category_Code=VB

Turn The Page Bookstore Cafe _Rules and Etiquettes_:
http://www.ttpbooks.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=TTPB&Category_Code=RULES

Adwoff.com TTPXIII discussion threads (<--- here, you'll see the planned activities for the 2009 3-day weekend. I'll only be able to make Saturday and Sunday this year.  ) http://adwoff.com/messageboard/ubbthreads.php?ubb=postlist&Board=55&page=1

We have a hospitality suite at the Hotel where you can meet us (ADWOFFers) before and/or after the signing. Please come join us in our _INSANITY_!!!

If you can't make it this year, there's always next year! 

Edith aka AppleHeart


----------



## BookishMom

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Here are the current prices for the complete list. Note that Promises in Death is currently $14.82!!! What's up with that?


Betsy, Promises is down to 11.99 now. Hopefully it will keep going down - at least when the paperback version comes out.


----------



## BookishMom

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> I am starting on Promises.... What will I do once done No more Eve and Roarke until NOVEMBER!!


Kay, I'm still taking my time. I just finished Divided. I didn't enjoy it as much as the others (I stopped in the middle of it to read another book, actually!). It was too situation-driven instead of character-driven. I like the character-driven books best. Also, the coldness between Eve and Roarke left me feeling numb for too long while reading this one.


----------



## BookishMom

Kay, I've been meaning to ask you... can you post your review of Innocent here? You said you wrote it for GoodReads, but I don't have an account so I can't access it.


----------



## Dankinia

I just started reading this series the other day.  It is not what I usually read, but I enjoyed the first one so I am going to start on the second one this week.


----------



## intinst

Dankinia said:


> I just started reading this series the other day. It is not what I usually read, but I enjoyed the first one so I am going to start on the second one this week.


Careful, it is a very adictive read.


----------



## BookishMom

Dankinia said:


> I just started reading this series the other day. It is not what I usually read, but I enjoyed the first one so I am going to start on the second one this week.


Dankinia, it's not what I usually read, either, and I usually don't follow series as much as I have this one. Let us know what you think after you read a couple more. The series was originally supposed to be a trilogy, from what I understand, ending with Eve and Roarke getting married. There was such a growing fanbase, however, they decided to keep going and it doesn't look like it's going to slow down anytime soon.


----------



## RangerXenos

Dankinia said:


> I just started reading this series the other day. It is not what I usually read, but I enjoyed the first one so I am going to start on the second one this week.


I'm halfway through the first book as well, after reading so many recommendations here at KB! I like it a lot, and will probably continue with the series.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

BookishMom said:


> Kay, I've been meaning to ask you... can you post your review of Innocent here? You said you wrote it for GoodReads, but I don't have an account so I can't access it.


Here you go:

my review 
rating: 
bookshelves: read, kindle-read (edit) 
status: Read in June, 2009 
review: OOOO, I loved this one!! I am ga-ga over Eve and Roarke and one of the things that I like best about them is how solid they are together. Most series will make couples seperate, fight, doubt each other and leave the gentle reader (me!) wondering if they will make it as a couple. Eve and Roarke? Well, they go through these things, too, but in my gut I always know that they will make it. I may be mad at one (or both!) of them from time to time for their behavior, but hey! Don't I feel that way about my hubby from time to time....or myself?

In this round, we hit on one of Roarke old bounces whom I hate at the mention of her name: ew! What kind of name IS Magdalena, anyway? And Roarke calling her "Maggie". Ew. In fact, that is the one point that annoyed me throughout: that Roarke called her "Maggie" up to the bittersweet ending. (HA! Loved that!) But Maggie? Come ON!

And the murder? Well, I liked this one. A LOT! I pegged who done it pretty early on, but I actually doubted my instincts several times but in the end, I had it right! hehehehe....Love that, too! I love when I think that I know but not sure that I know but am pretty sure, but then again, maybe not....

I am still enthralled at Robb's way of weaving the secondary charachters in and out: Peabody, McNabb, Mavis, Leonardo, Summerset, Louise, Charles....It is amazing at the reality of them all! I truly feel like I KNOW them. They are REAL! They are predictable and I wish that this series would never end! What other author could write 30+ books and have each one better than the last? Who else can keep us readers engaged, caring and trusted in the characters? This is genius work here, friends. Genius! If you haven't read this series, get started with Naked In Death. Pronto.

Oh yeah! Have I mentioned before how refreshing it is to have literary characters who are so real...so in love...and who have such AMAZING sex Pure inspiration..... My 15 year wedding anniversary is coming up on the 24th of June....Inspiration, I tell ya....


----------



## BookishMom

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> Here you go:
> my review


Thank you so much for reposting! I feel the same way about the characters. They are *friends* to me. Well, Roarke is more than a friend, but... 

Has anyone ever listened to these on audio? I like the reader, but I prefer reading them because I can read faster than the speaker speaks, and can ignore distracting noise better when I'm reading vs listening.

As an aside, has anyone ever listed to Phil Gigante read? Ohhh... his voice. He reads the Highlander books (Karen Marie Moning). The series is okay (not as good series-wise as In Death), but Phil is such a great reader (for the male voices... he tries to go a little too high-pitched for the female voices, but I forgive him), that I'm listening to them via audio (via public library downloads) instead of reading them.

Okay, enough rambling! Nice to have newbies to the series on board. Let us know what you think!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

BookishMom said:


> ...They are *friends* to me. Well, Roarke is more than a friend, but...


Yes....Roarke is so much more than a friend in my imagination that should Dr Mira take me in for truth testing, my husband could divorce me for committing adultery!!!  (Over and over and over again...)


----------



## BookishMom

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> Yes....Roarke is so much more than a friend in my imagination that should Dr Mira take me in for truth testing, my husband could divorce me for committing adultery!!!  (Over and over and over again...)


Rolling here!! Yes, I understand... just hide from Dr. Mira. She'll understand.


----------



## RangerXenos

ARGHHH!!! I read this book in a couple of days, am now hopelessly hooked on the characters, and realized when I saw the sheer number of books in this series that I was in big trouble, LOL!


----------



## crca56

and what a fun addiction it is.  i still buy the hb version, and the kindle version both when they come out.......i guess when i feed my addiction i really feed it.  lol


----------



## luvmy4brats

BookishMom said:


> Thank you so much for reposting! I feel the same way about the characters. They are *friends* to me. Well, Roarke is more than a friend, but...
> 
> Has anyone ever listened to these on audio? I like the reader, but I prefer reading them because I can read faster than the speaker speaks, and can ignore distracting noise better when I'm reading vs listening.
> 
> As an aside, has anyone ever listed to Phil Gigante read? Ohhh... his voice. He reads the Highlander books (Karen Marie Moning). The series is okay (not as good series-wise as In Death), but Phil is such a great reader (for the male voices... he tries to go a little too high-pitched for the female voices, but I forgive him), that I'm listening to them via audio (via public library downloads) instead of reading them.
> 
> Okay, enough rambling! Nice to have newbies to the series on board. Let us know what you think!


I have the entire series on audio...and on Kindle  Susan Erickson is great.

I haven't listened to Phil Gigante read yet. I believe the Highlander books are on my wishlist


----------



## BookishMom

RangerXenos said:


> ARGHHH!!! I read this book in a couple of days, am now hopelessly hooked on the characters, and realized when I saw the sheer number of books in this series that I was in big trouble, LOL!


It'll only get worse as you meet more of the secondary characters. Sigh....


----------



## BookishMom

luvmy4brats said:


> I have the entire series on audio...and on Kindle  Susan Erickson is great.
> 
> I haven't listened to Phil Gigante read yet. I believe the Highlander books are on my wishlist


Phil reads all of them, I think, but a lot of readers recommend that you start with Kiss of the Highlander (Book 4, I think), because it's better than the first three. Fans call Phil's voice "eargasmic". After listening to him... whew... I agree. So, anyway, if you're a patron of a library with a digital collection, download the audio version and listen to it on your Kindle or MP3 player. If your library doesn't have a digital collection, and you enjoy audiobooks, and have a limited budget, an out-of-state patronage to the NYPL ($100) would be worth it for access to the In Death audiobooks alone. They only have a few of the Highlander books right now, though. But we could put in a request for more.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

I just finished Promises in Death.... I have to wait until NOVEMBER to get my Eve and Roarke fix again  I've been reading about them for months now!  I'll go through withdrawl!


----------



## Kathy

I was shopping for books yesterday and noticed all of the J. D. Robb books were listed under "Kindle Store › Kindle Books › Romance › Romantic Suspense" on the first top 100 books. I think this board is moving them up. LOL We must have power.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Darn right we do!

OK, anyone else planning on going to the thing in Frederick? (info quoted below) I'd be interested in carpooling from Alexandria area if someone else is going on Saturday.



AppleHeart said:


> Time, Day & Date: 1 PM, Saturday, July 11, 2009 (but ADWOFFers will be starting with a *Meet and Greet* on Friday, July 10, 2009.)
> 
> Authors attending:
> Nora Roberts, J D Robb, Stephanie Laurens, Linda Howard, T. Lynn Ocean, Jeanne Adams, Lavinia Kent & Tim Rowland
> 
> Turn The Page Bookstore Cafe XIV Anniversary Signing:
> http://www.ttpbooks.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=TTPB&Category_Code=VB
> 
> Turn The Page Bookstore Cafe _Rules and Etiquettes_:
> http://www.ttpbooks.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=TTPB&Category_Code=RULES
> 
> Adwoff.com TTPXIII discussion threads (<--- here, you'll see the planned activities for the 2009 3-day weekend. I'll only be able to make Saturday and Sunday this year.  ) http://adwoff.com/messageboard/ubbthreads.php?ubb=postlist&Board=55&page=1
> 
> We have a hospitality suite at the Hotel where you can meet us (ADWOFFers) before and/or after the signing. Please come join us in our _INSANITY_!!!
> 
> If you can't make it this year, there's always next year!
> 
> Edith aka AppleHeart


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'd go with you, Betsy, but that's the day we're leaving for Cinci/NoKY. . . .by 1 p.m. we should be in Wheeling, at least.


----------



## drenee

Waive toward the north as you drive through, Ann.
deb


----------



## KindleMom

How was your July meet?

I just finished Book 3, _Immortal in Death_.


Spoiler



I didn't know they got married. Sigh. I loved the fresh pansies. Sigh.


 It's slow going becuase I'm getting them from the library which is 30 minutes away (a huge reason why I got the Kindle to begin with) and someone else is reading them too. And they read really slow... Eventually I'll catch up. But thanks everyone for the recommendation. They're a very fun read!


----------



## PraiseGod13

KindleMom said:


> How was your July meet?
> 
> I just finished Book 3, _Immortal in Death_.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know they got married. Sigh. I loved the fresh pansies. Sigh.
> 
> 
> It's slow going becuase I'm getting them from the library which is 30 minutes away (a huge reason why I got the Kindle to begin with) and someone else is reading them too. And they read really slow... Eventually I'll catch up. But thanks everyone for the recommendation. They're a very fun read!


I feel your pain KindleMom!! I live 20 min from my library and have been reading this series from them. I'm also dealing with another patron reading them at the same time.... only this other patron doesn't seem to understand (or respect) due dates for books. She/he kept the first 4 in the series more than three weeks overdue (and you check them out for three weeks in the first place). Now, I've been waiting for Loyalty in Death and she/he kept it for an extra 2 1/2 weeks. Frustrating!!! I try to request the books so that picking them up coincides with other trips to town for groceries or doctor appts etc. But, that's impossible when you have another patron who majorly disregards the date their books are due back. I would have purchased them for my KK, but it would have been over $200 for the series and that just isn't in my budget. Sounds like we're at the mercy of other library patrons and that's not always a good thing!! This series is definitely worth it, though!!


----------



## Anne

I want to start reading this series again.It has been a while since I read it. I do not remember where I was. I am going to start from the being again.


----------



## egh34

Since I started this series in the end of July, I promised myself I would take my time with them. I told myself I would read one JD Robb book, and then a different book, and then a JD Robb book, and then a different, etc!

HA!! I just finished #10, bought 11 and am seriously trying to prove to myself that I CAN read a different book. But the whole time I am reading Cutting for Stone, I am thinking about Eve and Roarke. I just may have gto give up completely and only read this series until I am done.

Can't say enough about Nora and her writing. LOVE every single word she has written. Fabulous writer!


----------



## Anne

Do any of the books come in bundles?


----------



## drenee

I don't believe the Death series does.  The last time I looked at the bundles list Robb's books were not listed.
deb


----------



## Anne

drenee said:
 

> I don't believe the Death series does. The last time I looked at the bundles list Robb's books were not listed.
> deb


Thanks Deb


----------



## Jaasy

Looks like you can buy it in a bundle from here...

http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/cgi-bin/item/BP-8366916773


----------



## BookishMom

Anne said:


> Do any of the books come in bundles?


Yes, some of the first ones do, and some of the short stories are bundled. I'll check for you and report back! 

Here's the Kindle "Three in Death" bundle, which contains three of the shorter stories (Interlude In Death, Midnight In Death, Haunted In Death): http://www.amazon.com/Three-in-Death/dp/B000UZQHBQ

The first two books are bundled together and titled "The First Cases", but they're not for the Kindle. Here's the link: http://www.amazon.com/Death-First-Cases-J-D-Robb/dp/0425228533

I think you can get them just as cheaply buying them separately for the Kindle, though. Compare to make sure.

Also, if you have a library with a good digital collection, most of the In Death series should be available in audiobook, with maybe one or two in ebook format (mostly in audiobook, though). The voice actress (reader) is very good. Just an option for you to consider to save money.


----------



## drenee

Would those be K-compatible?
deb


----------



## Jaasy

drenee said:


> Would those be K-compatible?
> deb


The "mobi" ones are...


----------



## drenee

I was thinking that would be the correct one.  I think that averages out to 7.93 per book.  They're currently 7.99 per book on Amazon.  A little bit cheaper.
deb


----------



## BookishMom

drenee said:


> Would those be K-compatible?
> deb


Deb, if you're asking about the Diesel ebooks, my guess is that the Mobi format is DRM'd and, therefore, not readable on the Kindle (unless you feel comfortable stripping DRM). Regular DRM and Amazon DRM are different, from what I understand, and it won't work unless you strip it. Email them before you purchase, just to make sure.


----------



## drenee

I'm not asking for myself.  Actually, I just wanted to clarify for newbies who might not be aware of which format to purchase.  Thank you for the clarification.  I'm having such a hard time understanding all of this and I find it easier to get my books from Amazon or one of the many free sites we have listed on the Boards.
Thank you, 
deb


----------



## MariaESchneider

I loved this series when it first came out...okay and for several books in...seven?  I'm a terrible series reader, but I know I went back to this one and stuck with it a long longer than most series. I forget where I stopped and more from just forgetting it existed than anything else!!!  I was reading through this thread yesterday and enjoying it thoroughly.  I can see I have some catching up to do.  Luckily the library has most of her newer ones (they didn't have them when they first came out...not until about book 4 or so!)

Y'all are hilarious.


----------



## Jaasy

I would like to see a floor plan of Eve and Roarke's house...


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

I would like about 30 minutes alone with Roarke...


----------



## luvmy4brats

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> I would like about 30 minutes alone with Roarke...


only 30?


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

I'll take what I can get...



Spoiler



Besides, I hear he has "clever hands"


----------



## BookishMom

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> I would like about 30 minutes alone with Roarke...


Only after I'm finished with him.


----------



## BookishMom

Jaasy said:


> I would like to see a floor plan or Eve and Roarke's house...


I would, too. I try to picture it in my head, but could use some help!


----------



## KindleMom

luvmy4brats said:


> only 30?


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## luvmy4brats

It looks like Kindred in Death is available for Pre-Order, due to be released November 3rd...but it's 14.82. I think I'll wait for the $9.99 price, last time it only took a week or so if I remember right.


----------



## sharyn

Better yet, I'll let my mom buy it at Target or BJ's and read hers.<G> This is one series that I have in DTV...there are too many people in our family and friends who read the series.


----------



## Shizu

It will take me a long time to get to Kindred in Death. I'm reading Ceremony in Death right now and looking forward to read rest of the series.


----------



## Kathy

Can't wait until it comes out. I will wait a couple of days to see if the price comes down, but I have to admit I'll probably pay the higher price. The title scared me at first. It almost looked like *Kindle in Death*.


----------



## Steph H

Also available for pre-order is The Lost, an anthology that contains the Eve Dallas novella Missing in Death (for those like me who like to read those between-the-novels stories). It comes out on November 24, 2009 (after Kindred in Death, which luv posted above). It's listed at $6.39.


----------



## 4Katie

Kathy said:


> The title scared me at first. It almost looked like *Kindle in Death*.


lol


----------



## Anne

I just started reading Naked in Death. This book is so good. I am looking forward to reading all of the books in the series. I love Roarke.


----------



## Anne

Steph H said:


> Also available for pre-order is The Lost, an anthology that contains the Eve Dallas novella Missing in Death (for those like me who like to read those between-the-novels stories). It comes out on November 24, 2009 (after Kindred in Death, which luv posted above). It's listed at $6.39.


I am putting this book on my wishlist. Should this short story be read after Kindred in Death?


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

I have pre-ordered Kindred In Death for $9.99.  Big doings for me who has a low book threshold (usually $6 or below!)

I will have Kindred on my Kindle the day of release!!  YAY!


----------



## Anne

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> I have pre-ordered Kindred In Death for $9.99. Big doings for me who has a low book threshold (usually $6 or below!)
> 
> I will have Kindred on my Kindle the day of release!! YAY!


You were able to order Kindred in Death for $9.99 ?. It is still showing $14.82 for pre-order.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

There was a link for $9.99 that showed up after I ordered something.  It was a Kindle version.  I one clicked to pre order


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

OH GOODNESS!!!  It was not Kindred in Death....it was A Touch of Dead by Charlaine Harris!!!  Yet another of my fav series!  That is what I preordered for $9.99!!!

Sorry for the confusion..... It has been quite a week over here


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

Where can I find a good listing of the In Death series with a short recap? I know I am behind a few books but can't recall which one I read last. I think a short recap would help me remember where I am. Here is what I can remember, it has been awhile



Spoiler



I think the last one I read, Mavis had her daughter and a teacher at a private school was killed.



Any help is appreciated!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Anne said:


> I am putting this book on my wishlist. Should this short story be read after Kindred in Death?


The novellas don't really need to be read in order and it will probably be ok to read either before or after. I think her website lists it as after though. The novellas are very quick reads, but not integral to the storyline. I know some people that haven't read any of them.


----------



## Anne

luvmy4brats said:


> The novellas don't really need to be read in order and it will probably be ok to read either before or after. I think her website lists it as after though. The novellas are very quick reads, but not integral to the storyline. I know some people that haven't read any of them.


Thanks Heather I know I will want to read the novellas. I think I will read it after Kindred in Death.


----------



## Anne

KindleKay (aka #1652) said:


> OH GOODNESS!!! It was not Kindred in Death....it was A Touch of Dead by Charlaine Harris!!! Yet another of my fav series! That is what I preordered for $9.99!!!
> 
> Sorry for the confusion..... It has been quite a week over here


Thanks I just wanted to make sure. I am not ready to order is anyway.


----------



## crca56

ravenclaw, the one with the teacher is innocent in death #28,


Spoiler



mavis baby


 was born in death #27.. creation in death is #30 with a short story haunted in death inbetween. after eternity is creation, then strangers, then salvation, then short story in suite 606, then promises. htat brings you up to date 'til november


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

crca56--

I added spoiler block to your post as we have people here who have just started the series. 

For any of you who haven't used spoiler block yet, you can highlight text that you don't want to be immediately visible and click on the little button the text box that has the SP on it (fourth from the right on the top line of icons). Or click it first and then type between the SP tags. It puts black highlighting over the text, making it visible only when you hold the cursor over the black. Like this:


Spoiler



made you look!



You can use this whenever you mention a plot point in a book!

Betsy


----------



## Anne

Betsy the Quilter said:


> crca56--
> 
> I added spoiler block to your post as we have people here who have just started the series.
> 
> For any of you who haven't used spoiler block yet, you can highlight text that you don't want to be immediately visible and click on the little button the text box that has the SP on it (fourth from the right on the top line of icons). Or click it first and then type between the SP tags. It puts black highlighting over the text, making it visible only when you hold the cursor over the black. Like this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> made you look!
> 
> 
> 
> You can use this whenever you mention a plot point in a book!
> 
> Betsy


Thanks Betsy I just started reading the series and do not want to read anything the would ruin a book for me. Also now I know how to use spoiler block.


----------



## Jaasy

ravenclawprefect said:


> Where can I find a good listing of the In Death series with a short recap? I know I am behind a few books but can't recall which one I read last. I think a short recap would help me remember where I am. Here is what I can remember, it has been awhile
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I think the last one I read, Mavis had her daughter and a teacher at a private school was killed.
> 
> 
> 
> Any help is appreciated!


http://www.noraroberts.com/jdrobbbooks.htm


----------



## crca56

just found a new site/forum concerning the series  www.indeath.net  apparantly you can find answers, or discuss all things eve and company.


----------



## Anne

I just started Glory in Death. I like it so far. I am glad I have lots more books to read in this series.


----------



## PraiseGod13

I started Witness in Death last night and really like this series.  Plus, I just finished the first four books in the Yada Yada Prayer Group series..... and a few minutes ago I found that the price of Diana Gabaldon's newest, An Echo In the Bone has dropped to $9.99 so I was finally able to buy it.  Thank goodness that I made pizza last night (two more meals left) and have a crockpot of taco soup in the refrigerator.... because there will be no time for cooking this week-end.  I WILL be reading!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anne

PraiseGod13 said:


> I started Witness in Death last night and really like this series. Plus, I just finished the first four books in the Yada Yada Prayer Group series..... and a few minutes ago I found that the price of Diana Gabaldon's newest, An Echo In the Bone has dropped to $9.99 so I was finally able to buy it. Thank goodness that I made pizza last night (two more meals left) and have a crockpot of taco soup in the refrigerator.... because there will be no time for cooking this week-end. I WILL be reading!!!!!!!!!!


I am into this series right now. I need to get back to reading the Diana Gabaldon series. So far I have only read Outlander. Enjoy An Echo in the Bone. I am glad the price finally came down.  Mm the pizza and taco soup sounds good.


----------



## BTackitt

I have been reading and collecting this series since its beginning... I have every copy I ever bought.. Love love love Mavis! She is the freespirit inside (not well hidden) of me.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

I wanted to bump this thread to remind everyone that Kindred in Death was released today!!  I awoke this morning to it on my Kindle waiting for me!  I am in the middle of another book at the moment that I am determined to finish first....but the pull of my Roarke (and Eve) is strong....


----------



## Jaasy

My Kindle is tuned to page one. I can't wait to get into it!


----------



## chilady1

*NEVERMIND*-if I has just gone a little deeper into this thread, I would have found it. No need to reply. Thanks!

I am interested in this series, can anyone tell me the order of the books or where to find the order of these books? I wish Amazon would list them in order of the series, would make purchasing them easier.


----------



## Shizu

I'm reading Conspiracy in Death so it'll take me a while to get to Kindred in Death.


----------



## crca56

just finished kindred, very good as usual


----------



## Ann in Arlington

chilady1 said:


> can anyone tell me the order of the books or where to find the order of these books?


Great site for getting the order of any author's series: www.fantasticfiction.co.uk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Heather (LuvMy4Brats) posted this earlier. I've added the links, with prices. (I will occasionally update this thread and post a link to it later in the thread. )

11/04/09: I've updated this thread with current prices, update links for some and the latest books! Betsy

1.	Naked In Death - Introducing New York Police Lieutenant Eve Dallas &#8230; Breaking every rule, Lt. Eve Dallas gets involved with Roarke, a suspect in her latest murder case. But passion and seduction have rules all their own. 
 $5.59 $4.74 as of 11/04/09
2.	Glory In Death - In Lt. Eve Dallas's latest case, two murder victims have one connection: Roarke. 
 $6.39
3.	Immortal In Death - A top model is dead - and the suspect is none other than Lt. Eve Dallas's best friend. 
 $6.00 $6.39 as of 11/04/09
4.	Rapture In Death - An investigation of three apparent suicides draws Lt. Eve Dallas into the world of virtual reality - where the mind can become the weapon of its own destruction. 
 $6.00 $6.39 as of 11/04/09
5.	Ceremony In Death - In the most dangerous case of her career, every step Lt. Eve Dallas takes brings her closer to a confrontation with humanity's most seductive form of evil. 
 
$6.39
6.	Vengeance In Death - A madman brutally murders two men - both with ties to an ugly secret shared by Lt. Eve Dallas's new husband, Roarke. 
 $6.39
7.	Holiday In Death - In the future when computer technology brings lovers together, dating can be a deadly game.








$6.39
8.	"Midnight in Death" Silent Night Anthology -Lt. Eve Dallas must postpone her first Christmas with Roarke to hunt for an escaped serial killer. (Included in Three in Death, #32 below)
 $2.39
9.	Conspiracy In Death - The pursuit of a serial killer leaves Lt. Eve Dallas's job on the line. Now her hands are tied, between a struggle for justice - and a fight for her career. 
 $6.39
10.	Loyalty in Death - Lt. Eve Dallas faces her most ingenious foe - a "secret admirer" who taunts her with letters&#8230;and kills without mercy.








$6.39
11.	Witness In Death - Lt. Eve Dallas is thrust into the spotlight when she becomes the key witness in the brutal murder of a famous actor.








$6.39
12.	Judgment in Death - When a cop killer cuts loose in a club called Purgatory, Lt. Eve Dallas descends into an underground criminal hell. 








[/url] $6.39
13.	Betrayal in Death - Lt. Eve Dallas is up against a hit man for the elite, whose next target may be her own husband, Roarke. 
 $6.39
14.	"Interlude in Death" Out of this World Anthology - At a police conference off-planet, Lt. Eve Dallas is forced to forsake duty to take down a rogue ex-cop - and save the man she loves&#8230; (Included in Three in Death, #32 below)
 $2.39
15.	Seduction in Death - Lt. Eve Dallas is searching for a Casanova killer with a deadly appetite for seduction. 








$6.39
16.	Reunion in Death - A birthday party sets the scene for a frightening reunion with a killer from Lt. Eve Dallas's past. 
 $6.39
17.	Purity in Death - Lt. Eve Dallas must face the impossible: track down a new computer virus can spread from machine to man. 
 $6.39
18.	Portrait in Death - Lt. Eve Dallas faces a serial killer who offers his victims eternal youth by taking their life. 








$6.39
19.	Imitation in Death - Lt. Eve Dallas becomes entangled in the deadly mind game of a vicious copycat killer. 
 $6.39
20.	Remember When - Writing together for the first time, number-one New York Times bestselling author Nora Roberts and her number-one New Times bestselling pseudonym J.D. Robb create a tale of con men and jewel thieves that blends present-day romance and futuristic suspense. 
 $6.39
21.	Divided in Death - Techno terrorists - a deadly new breed of hackers -- will kill to protect their secret and it's up to Lt. Eve Dallas to shut them down before the nightmare can spread to the whole country. 
 $6.39
22.	Visions in Death - Lt. Eve Dallas searches the darkest corners of Manhattan for an elusive killer with a passion for collecting souls. 
 $6.39
23.	Survivor in Death - Lt. Eve Dallas struggles to solve the murder of a seemingly ordinary family, and protect one small, terrified survivor. 








$6.39
24.	Origin in Death - As scientists work to expand the limits of technology, Lt. Eve Dallas tracks the cunning, cold-blooded killer of a father and son. 
 $6.39
25.	Memory In Death - After a visit from her past, Lt. Eve Dallas walks a tightrope between her professional duties and her private demons. 
$7.19 $6.39 as of 11/04/09
26.	"Haunted in Death" Bump in the Night Anthology - Lt. Eve Dallas's current case has links to a rock star's disappearance years before. (Included in Three in Death, #32 below)








$6.39
27.	Born In Death - Lt. Eve Dallas has a grisly double homicide to solve when two young lovers are brutally killed on the same night. 
 $6.39
28.	Innocent in Death - Lt. Eve Dallas hunts for the killer of a seemingly ordinary history teacher and uncovers some extraordinary surprises. 
 $6.39
29.	"Eternity in Death" Dead of Night Anthology - (November 2007)
 $6.39
30.	Creation in Death - (November 2007)
 $5.19 now $6.39 
31.	Strangers In Death - HC (Feb 200 








$6.39
32.	Three In Death - MM Includes these three favorites: Interlude In Death, Midnight In Death, Haunted In Death (Feb 200








$6.39
33.	Salvation In Death - HC (Nov 200








$6.39 as of 6/8/09)
34.	Suite 606 (J.D. Robb & Friends anthology) - MM (Nov 200








$6.39
35. Promises in Death
NYPD Lieutenant Eve Dallas always does her best to solve every one of her cases, but her latest assignment just might be her most difficult yet. Not only was the victim, Amarylis Coltraine, a cop who was killed with her own weapon, but the case also takes on an added personal dimension since Amarylis was Chief Medical Examiner Morris' lover, and Morris is one of Eve's best friends.
 $9.99 *$14.82!!!!* $6.39
36. Kindred in Death November 2009








$9.99 as of 11/04/09
37. The Lost--PREORDER; coming out 11/24/09
Short story collection by Patricia Gaffney, Mary Blayney and Ruth Ryan Langan in addition to JD Robb's Missing in Death investigates a female tourist's disappearance during a ferry ride. Detective Eve Dallas wonders-if she didn't jump, and she's not on board, then where in the world is she?








$6.39 as of 11/04/09

Betsy


----------



## Steph H

Just a note to add that the last one -- The Lost -- doesn't come out until 11/24/09.    It'll make a nice post-Thanksgiving dinner read for those that can't get to it before then!


----------



## bkworm8it

well, I guess I know where my amazon gift certs (from swagbucks) is going to go for now on, since the library doesn't have these in e-books, only audio or paperback. and well paperback would be ok but I hate having a time limit, especially while in school lol! Audio would be ok but I just find I don't 'listen' very well!"      Besides, with all the free books I've been getting, gotta use my gift certs for something!

thanks for listing them out this way!!!

Theresam


----------



## chilady1

Betsy - just wanted to say THANK YOU for the wonderful list you put out for this series of books.  That was nice of you! Love KB's moderators - you guys make spending money fun!  LOL!


----------



## kellyabell

Betsy,
I agree! Thanks for the list and in the correct order.  I've wanted to see one for a long time to see what I've missed.  I love this series!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Heather (luvmy4brats) made the original list, I just added the links and try to keep it up!  It's a labor of love--I love this series, too!

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

Betsy, you've done the hard part putting in the links and prices... 

This just started as something to help my obsessive tendency to read series in order. (I seriously freak out if I read them out of order). I'm so happy to see how many people love this series as much as I do. I'm currently listening to Kindred in Death. I've discovered that I prefer to listen to this series on audio (at least the first time).


----------



## Mom of 4

I am trying to get Portrait in Death and am being told it is not available for Kindle.  Huh?!?!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

For y'all who are buying DTB versions of the series, the B&N near me had Salvation in Death in hardback on the remainders table for $6.98.

Betsy


----------



## VeganFawn

Oh, I really want to start this series!


----------



## MLPMom

Mom of 4 said:


> I am trying to get Portrait in Death and am being told it is not available for Kindle. Huh?!?!


I know a couple in the series were on pre-order for Kindle not too long ago so maybe this one will be to? I clicked the "I Would Like To Read..." button. I know that I have started this series too and would like to have them all available for my Kindle.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Mom of 4 said:


> I am trying to get Portrait in Death and am being told it is not available for Kindle. Huh?!?!


Hmmm. I purchased it for my kindle over a year ago. I wonder why the publisher would pull it now


----------



## 4Katie

For those of you who are caught up - Indulgence in Death will be released November 2nd!


----------



## luvmy4brats

4Katie said:


> For those of you who are caught up - Indulgence in Death will be released November 2nd!


November seems so far away...

I just started Reunion in Death (Book 14) on my re-read.


----------



## drenee

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Hmmm. I purchased it for my kindle over a year ago. I wonder why the publisher would pull it now


She is a MacMillan author. NOw, whether all of the Naked books were published by MacMillan I can't say. 
But that _may_ by a reason why some of the books are now missing.
deb


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

I'm really glad then that I bought them all in the first six months that I had my kindle. I have the entire set. But pulling some of the titles stinks! That is supposed to be one of the benefits of e-books--they don't ever go out of print like DTBs. It just seems wrong somehow.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I have them all too. I don't know what I'd do if I couldn't get them on my Kindle... 

I just checked, B&N has them all for the nook, so there's no reason why Amazon shouldn't have them anymore.


----------



## MLPMom

It looks like, just from what I have browsed, that there are at least two missing so far. Maybe more, I haven't gone through all of them yet to make sure.


----------



## VictoriaP

luvmy4brats said:


> I have them all too. I don't know what I'd do if I couldn't get them on my Kindle...
> 
> I just checked, B&N has them all for the nook, so there's no reason why Amazon shouldn't have them anymore.


This has been going on since at least January. At any given point, at least one book from the series is missing. At one point, I think there were six gone!

I bought when just one was missing, Divided in Death. Bought that one from Barnes and Noble--at least with the iPad and iPhone, I can still read ebooks in other formats and not have to skip a book if I don't want to.


----------



## 4Katie

Why is there a Nook ad at the bottom of this page


----------



## drenee

The ad I'm seeing is German.  It's something to do with Goggle.  Harvey explained it somewhere, but I have no clue where.
deb


----------



## MLPMom

4Katie said:


> Why is there a Nook ad at the bottom of this page


They are just Google ads, they change each time you open a thread. Sometimes it just so happens to be of a Nook.


----------



## 4Katie

MLPMom said:


> They are just Google ads, they change each time you open a thread. Sometimes it just so happens to be of a Nook.


Thanks! I didn't know about the Google connection.

There should be a law governing what ads they can show here.


----------



## Mom of 4

Just finished my 2nd DTB in over two years because of this!  (Bought used, so the publisher didn't get ANY mony from me!!- but then, neither did Nora  )


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

4Katie said:


> Thanks! I didn't know about the Google connection.
> 
> There should be a law governing what ads they can show here.


Note that we have members who have both a Kindle and a nook. . I'm considering one myself, for library books...and it may come in handy in this case, too...

Betsy


----------



## corkyb

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Note that we have members who have both a Kindle and a nook. . I'm considering one myself, for library books...and it may come in handy in this case, too...
> 
> Betsy


Now I am wondering if I have them all. I think I do. except for the novellas. I bought them all last year when I started reading the series I believe. I'm going to have to go check to make sure I did not miss anything.


----------



## bkworm8it

I've been getting the series from audible. They had a deal a hundred off the itouch for signing up with audible but couldn't find any books I wanted to 'read' so I decided to do the In Death Series. They are pretty good. I'm just getting ready to start Ceremony in Death, but don't go anywhere lately  Guess I'm going to have to find places to drive too. 

For some reason I can't listen to audio books at home. I end up tuning it out while doing other things around the house and having to rewind lots.  So its in the car I can do most of my listening   But most of the time I get so caught up in the story I just lay in bed and listen to the rest of it !

I can't believe the publisher is doing this..If I wasn't already getting them from audible I would from the library so the publisher wouldn't get anything, I'm just sorry that the writer gets hurt by their shenanigan....


----------



## 4Katie

> I can't believe the publisher is doing this..


Can't believe the publisher is doing what?


----------



## bkworm8it

4Katie said:


> Can't believe the publisher is doing what?


Sorry, pulling their books e-books for the kindle.


----------



## Marguerite

I am just bumping this thread.  I got lost on where I was in the series and had them in DTB.  I didn't want to buy a book that I had already read.  The synopsis was great.


----------



## Buttercup

Bumping this thread!  

I just started this series on the 4th and am now onto book #4 Rapture in Death and loving them!  Thankfully some of them are available as Kindle library books so I've only had to buy #3 so far.

Ahhhh, Roarke .....


----------



## intinst

Buttercup said:


> Bumping this thread!
> 
> I just started this series on the 4th and am now onto book #4 Rapture in Death and loving them! Thankfully some of them are available as Kindle library books so I've only had to buy #3 so far.
> 
> Ahhhh, Roarke .....


Roarke and Eve, something for everyone.


----------



## LilianaHart

Yay! I'm so glad this is a thread. This series gets better with every book.


----------



## Buttercup

LilianaHart said:


> Yay! I'm so glad this is a thread. This series gets better with every book.


I'm so glad to hear that!! I can't wait to see how thing evolve


----------



## djgross

LilianaHart said:


> This series gets better with every book.


Agreed  The September "In Death" release, New York to Dallas, was spectacular!


----------



## Buttercup

I'm up to Vengeance in Death now ... LOVE the series and love that so far I've only had to buy 2 of them, the rest have been available as Kindle library books


----------



## Steph H

Always good to save some $$.  Me, I re-read this series too often not to just go ahead and buy.    Tonight I just finally read the latest short story/novella that came out last September (Chaos in Death, from The Unquiet anthology), and am looking forward to the new book out next month!


----------



## Jaasy

The short stories sneak up on me but I was glad to find Chaos In Death...


----------



## Steph H

Rule of thumb (at least the last few years) is that they come out in an anthology within a week or so of the novel that comes out at the end of the year.  Until last year, that had been November; last year was September (which is good, it balances out the February novel timing a little better).

Then every once in awhile, 3 or so of the short story/novellas get packaged together into another 'book' -- you gotta be careful of those, they end up getting a new title overall so it's easy to be fooled initially thinking there's a new In Death novel out when it's just a compilation; the description usually gives it away....that, and the bad ratings from the people who DON'T pay attention....   They're fine to get if you didn't already get them in the anthology or just want to have them all-in-one without the other unrelated stories or whatever, just good to be aware of what you're getting.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare)

JD Robb was recommended to me by a friend in December, so I got the first one in the series. (My mother has been pushing "Nora Roberts" on me for yrs but I am not into romance very much).

I started the first one but got side-tracked. I'd really like to get sucked into it, so I'll be giving it another chance. 

Then I'll be scavaging to find the rest of the series cheaper.


----------



## Steph H

Oh, I'm so jealous.  I'm always jealous of someone getting into the In Death series for the first time.  Re-reads are fun, but there's nothing like first reads of a first book of what turns out to be a really good series....  *sigh*


----------



## slandon36

I love this series.  I really wish the kindle price wasn't quite so steep though on them.


----------



## drenee

I got the first one when the price was much lower.  I read it recently and really enjoyed it.  
I have the second one on my waiting list at the library.  
deb


----------



## BTackitt

The next 2 In Death Books are available for Pre-order.
Coming Sept 11:


And February 26th: (sorry no image yet)
Calculated in Death


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It may not be up on Amazon yet, but it looks like there's a cover. Here's an image showing both:










Betsy


----------



## LilianaHart

I just started re-reading the whole series to get ready for the new release. I'm on 13 now, and this is such a great character growth series. Every book just gets better, though I would kind of like to see some kind of shakeup on the personal front between Roarke and Eve.


----------



## Steph H

I was just thinking of doing a re-read myself...according to my handy-dandy tracking spreadsheet, the last time I did so was in October 2010, leading up to the early November 2010 release of _Indulgence in Death_, the 31st book (not including the novellas). This is one series I never tire of reading or re-reading. 

Thanks for posting about the upcoming books, BT!


----------



## BTackitt

So glad I am not the only one re-re-re-re-reading this series.


----------

